# lowriders in oceanside



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

I was wondering how many homies In Oceanside or surrounding area are lowriding out here. Post some pics of your rides


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey Bro,

This guy is a lowrider from O-SIDE. 

61cruzer 

Hit him up.


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

<<<-----:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by my62impala_@Mar 11 2005, 06:25 PM
> *<<<-----:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2840834[/snapback]​*


His ride is almost ready to come out. 
I can show you where Theo works. This Sat morning.


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

Whats up homie 61 Cruzer. Yeah Theo Hooked me up homes. He fixed the headlights and now the cutty is ready to hit the blvd. I got to get my rims going again too. Lets bust out our rides one sunday and go crusing here in the o-side


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Yeah no problem, just need to get my rife back here from Salinas


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Ride


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

esco/temecula

check my sig for pics


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

:machinegun: :cheesy: :biggrin:  uffin:


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

Anybody from O-Side remember a blue early '60's rag out there from around '98-'00???

I used to live out there, it was broke down at Colimas one day. Vatos were pissed!


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

bump for more Oside riders........


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

whats up homies represent


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

is there any cruisin or anything going on in oside?


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

we are trying to get somthing going.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

CALL MIGUEL HERE AT 760-433-3800. TELL HIM BIG SCOTTY SAID TO CALL YOU!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

I go there on the weekends to Escondido, to visit my vieja, but I don't see really any Lowriders. Tell me the spots, and I 'll go too. :biggrin:


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Check out the new lowrider magazine, My ride is in page 26 top right. :thumbsup:


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Mar 21 2005, 06:19 PM
> *Check out the new lowrider magazine, My ride is in page 26 top right. :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2884455[/snapback]​*




in what issue??



this one?---->>>


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

No, thats last months, in fact your in it haha... look at it..


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

i have to go get it..............maybe tomorrow....... 
:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

congrat homie making into the mag..is your ride back yet


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

what issue is it in


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

the newest one. may


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Mar 11 2005, 04:36 PM
> *Hey Bro,
> 
> This guy is a lowrider from O-SIDE.
> ...


Thanks X-man :thumbsup: 

I'll let you know when I bring back my ride!


----------



## lowlow_66 (Jan 12, 2004)

:biggrin: Whats up San Diego "Techniques C.C. TEXAS" Whats going down....... uffin: :wave:


----------



## lowlow_66 (Jan 12, 2004)

Whats up StonedRaiders1213 :around:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Mar 23 2005, 12:00 PM
> *what issue is it in
> [snapback]2895023[/snapback]​*



What's up homie I see your looking for all the lolo's in the oceanside area that great news, There has to some homies out there hitting the streets and all, Since you and the homies transfered to camp pendleton (usmc) look around there even might me more lowriders on the base too as well as all the other car club is the oceanside area...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: 

Techniques Texas Chapter
TopCop Retired USMC


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

Wass up Sgt P........ Stonedriders1213

The BBQ you guys had looked great and so did the pix's... you should check around the base for more homies and when you get to know the non military homie lowriders invite them to a BBQ with you guys.... Good Job getting involved again

Techniques vato locos forever !!!!!


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

May issue Page 26 issue top right corner. Dimples is the model.


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

yeah homies its looking good around here. We had our first bbq and it turned good. 61 crusier your ride is looking good in the mag. whats up low low 66 whats going on.


----------



## JapanTech (Aug 23, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Keep the club rolling and represent


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

2 more weeks I'll have it back here in Oceanside


----------



## lowlow_66 (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Mar 26 2005, 04:12 PM
> *yeah homies its looking good around here. We had our first bbq and it turned good. 61 crusier your ride is looking good in the mag. whats up low low 66 whats going on.
> [snapback]2910045[/snapback]​*


  Im chillin bro. ive been trying to get my car rollin before i transfer down there, and time runs out. And I cant wait until summer, I'm tired of the dam cold weather.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

OK Lowriders. Cruise night starts THIS FRIDAY IN ESCO! On Grand ave. 5p- 9p. Who is rolling? GOod GUYS THIS FRI, SAT, SUN AT Del Mar. Who's rollin?


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

Hey... Sgt P (Son) there it is in a nutshell ... 

Keep the lowrider community going in SD and the base... No matter what car club all must represent together because it's about representing and family.......

Techniques Texas Chapter


----------



## coolguy (Mar 28, 2005)

so is anybody going to show up to esco or what let us know


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Mar 27 2005, 09:43 PM
> *OK Lowriders.  Cruise night starts THIS FRIDAY IN ESCO!  On Grand ave.  5p- 9p. Who is rolling?  GOod GUYS THIS FRI, SAT, SUN  AT Del Mar.  Who's rollin?
> [snapback]2916171[/snapback]​*


I'LL BE THERE FRIDAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

it starts friday huh? looks like i'll be in esco on grand friday then. if u see my merc holler at me. :thumbsup:


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

sounds good homies well try to make it. give us an address to go to.


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Mar 27 2005, 09:43 PM
> *OK Lowriders.  Cruise night starts THIS FRIDAY IN ESCO!  On Grand ave.  5p- 9p. Who is rolling?  GOod GUYS THIS FRI, SAT, SUN  AT Del Mar.  Who's rollin?
> [snapback]2916171[/snapback]​*



Stonedriders... homie I believe it's above on Grand ave in Esco.... represent if you can make it out there is your not working


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

I hope you get the rolling ? just keep emailing and posting okay...lates homie


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Mar 31 2005, 03:22 AM
> *I hope you get the rolling ? just keep emailing and posting okay...lates homie
> [snapback]2932351[/snapback]​*


so anyone for sure hitting up cruising grand in esco friday?


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

so whats up homies are we cruise the streets??????


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Mar 31 2005, 05:22 PM
> *so whats up homies are we cruise the streets??????
> [snapback]2934699[/snapback]​*


speaking to me? yeah everyone cruises grand ave in esco and usually the lowriders meet at the 711 towards the end of grand. we'll go cruisin and kick it.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

sup all you oceanside riders....hope you guys get the cruising started....


hey guys when i was in florida..it was just 2 other homies and myself who cruised...there was another homie with a monte on 14's....but he wasn't really into the cruising, as a matter of fact, he sold that monte already, but my point is, even if its a little bit of you guys....you can still have fun!!!


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## lowlow_66 (Jan 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

:dunno: :dunno: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

I'll be in after the 10 of April.


----------



## lowlow_66 (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Mar 31 2005, 03:22 PM
> *so whats up homies are we cruise the streets??????
> [snapback]2934699[/snapback]​*


"Boogy on down"


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Mar 31 2005, 04:13 PM
> *sup all you oceanside riders....hope you guys get the cruising started....
> hey guys when i was in florida..it was just 2 other homies and myself who cruised...there was another homie with a monte on 14's....but he wasn't really into the cruising, as a matter of fact, he sold that monte already, but my point is, even if its a little bit of you guys....you can still have fun!!!
> 
> ...


Stonedriders1213... Homie I believe the member has a point who eveer you hook up with two or there you will just grow from there !!!!!


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

I been to Esco twice. but not have not been there in awhile. But I plan to hit all the cruzin spots now. I'm also going to hit the spots X-man was talking about too. And the Sunday Menudo!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

COOL!

Make sure if you go, give some LOVE to the other lowriders out there. Last year I rolled up by myself and got no love, just MAD DOGs from the Homies  . I know I'm ugly but but no excuse I'M UGLY BUT Damm from my own Raza. No hurt feelings just disappointed. I was only getting love from the HOT ROD dudes. They we're all cool and checking out my ride with the big waves on the quarter panels. :cheesy: 

Give A PEACE sign or say hello, invite people to where you're at. Be cool  

I do not recommend hanging at the 7/11 at the end. The owner does not like that or the cops. Find a cool spot on the strip. Besides, little morros hang out there and you don't want any trouble.

Don't forget to say "QUE PASA?" to everyone especially the gente in the lows.


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

im wit it homies lets get it going For next weekend. Right now the military got my hand tied this weekend. so i say next weekend lets do... where ever in esco or oside lets get it going.


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

I'll post updates of my ride once I get it back and also pic of the Salinas show! X-man I'll seen you a pic.


----------



## silverseven (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Mar 27 2005, 11:43 PM
> *OK Lowriders.  Cruise night starts THIS FRIDAY IN ESCO!  On Grand ave.  5p- 9p. Who is rolling?  GOod GUYS THIS FRI, SAT, SUN  AT Del Mar.  Who's rollin?
> [snapback]2916171[/snapback]​*


IF you guys are crusing in del mar Im fuckin moving back! Javier your show and huffmans barbacue are the only two things I miss about ****.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Mar 31 2005, 11:56 PM
> *COOL!
> 
> Make sure if you go, give some LOVE to the other lowriders out there.  Last year  I rolled up by myself and got no love,  just MAD DOGs from the Homies   .  I know I'm ugly but but no excuse I'M UGLY BUT Damm from my own Raza.  No hurt feelings just disappointed.  I was only getting love from the HOT ROD dudes.  They we're all cool and checking out my ride with the big waves on the quarter panels.  :cheesy:
> ...


are u gonna be there 2nite? if so what car u rollin in?


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

que pasa raza cruzin night today in esco, i'll be there riding my 63 white impala lets have a suave night see ya homies there


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

orale what time you going?


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

I'll met you there, I might be there just to check it out.


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

Hope you guys make it happend.Echenle ganas homies.


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

Orale we are off to grand look out for my 63 impala


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

pics???


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

i rolled through momentarily to check it out and saw a few lows. i'll fix my shit this week and get out there next weekend longer i hope.


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

ora we hade a good time last night in esco cruzing grand saw some lows cruzing, nice ranflas out there , hope to see more of you next weekend if you see me rolling my white 63 impala say peace out homie maybe we can get a parking a kick it for a while que no? alratoz  check out the web site brownpride63.tripod.com


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

43rd street on sunday should be popping!!!!!


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Apr 2 2005, 07:55 PM
> *43rd street on sunday should be popping!!!!!
> [snapback]2945560[/snapback]​*


43rd st .....where?? San D, National , chula , esco??



what time?


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

Orale Stonedriders Homie who? Made it out to this cruising, I see allot of homies from Oceanside and around the area trying to hook up... recommendation like we do over here get together BBQ and then hit the street's cruising or met at a location 7-11, gas station, parking lot with a lot of space met one another and then hit the street that way everyone in the caravan knows what up… This is just a suggestion Homies

It all about representing in the lowriding community regardless of what car club and it invites the solo riders to get involved…….
:thumbsup:


----------



## lowlow_66 (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Apr 4 2005, 07:33 AM
> *Orale Stonedriders Homie who? Made it out to this cruising, I see allot of homies from Oceanside and around the area trying to hook up...  recommendation like we do over here get together BBQ and then hit the street's cruising or met at a location 7-11, gas station, parking lot with a lot of space met one another and then hit the street that way everyone in the caravan knows what up…  This is just a suggestion Homies
> 
> It all about representing in the lowriding community regardless of what car club and it invites the solo riders to get involved…….
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## coolguy (Mar 28, 2005)

last night it was on and poppin in national city at the corner of euclid and division at unlimited hydraulics ghetto fab was reprsentind with a sick ass towncargas hopping and everything usaully its there or albertsons on 43rdst in san diego or taget in chla vista on corner of 4th and c see you all there next sunday


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

Whats Up Homies. Its on and popping. Whats going of for the next Fiday's crusing? we should all meet at a locating, group up like TopcopOG said and caravan the blvd. lets get it popping Techniques Representing. Are we Crusing Grand Again or where we going.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

damn i just realized they are making me work friday night so i cant roll through this week. i'll catch next tho.


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

we just got another 65 impala it will be rolling next friday with my 63 impala , but this friday we are rolling in my 63 , who wants to join we can caravan togheter no matter where you from we are all raza united que no? we should put all diferesen aside and roll on grand, let them know that lowriders are still alive,,,
so let me know wuz up....  :biggrin:


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Apr 5 2005, 07:45 PM
> *we just got another 65 impala it will be rolling next friday with my 63 impala , but this friday we are rolling in my 63 , who wants to join we can caravan togheter no matter where you from we are all raza united que no? we should put all diferesen aside and roll  on grand,  let them know that lowriders are still alive,,,
> so let me know wuz up....   :biggrin:
> [snapback]2958791[/snapback]​*


Now that what I'm talking about !!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Apr 5 2005, 05:45 PM
> *we just got another 65 impala it will be rolling next friday with my 63 impala , but this friday we are rolling in my 63 , who wants to join we can caravan togheter no matter where you from we are all raza united que no? we should put all diferesen aside and roll  on grand,  let them know that lowriders are still alive,,,
> so let me know wuz up....   :biggrin:
> [snapback]2958791[/snapback]​*



there it is homies !!!


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

:0 
:thumbsup: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)




----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Apr 4 2005, 10:40 PM
> *damn i just realized they are making me work friday night so i cant roll through this week. i'll catch next tho.
> [snapback]2954759[/snapback]​*



DA FROGG , No problem homie there is always Saturday and thanks for the hit on the Techniques change topic... the POC is Stonedriders1213


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

cool homies Im there. My ride wont be there though. Its getting work done. :uh: 
where are we meeting up at and what time. I down to caravan. Ill see if the homie is taking out his 60 or 64. Da Frog get at me when you get the chance. Lets do It big Homies.


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

WE ARE GOING AROUND 7.PM WE CAN MEET MAYBE 7-11 ANY BODY POST IT HERE TO FIND OUT IF WE WAIT OR NOT FIRME  :biggrin: THIS IS THE 65 WE ARE WORKING ON JUST GOT OUT FROM PAINT SHOP IS BLUE NOW


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Nice ride. I'm going up north friday to hit Salas SLM show then I'm going to bring back my ride. Then hit all the cruzin spot Esco on the 15th!! I'm in!


----------



## JapanTech (Aug 23, 2003)

Lets get it going this weekend !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

cool homie 7-11 We can meet there. @ 7 pm. Shoot me an email with a contact number. so we can meet up
[email protected]


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

hey homie did u get my pm??


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

pics???


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

it was on and popping last night... meet up with some good homies out there. Shout Out To OutSiders C.C., 62 impala if you sent me a pm I didnt recieve it. We got out there about 800 pm. next friday we are going out there early. hopefully we can meet more of you homies.


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

*great to see you homies hooking up it all about lowriding in the community*


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

hey homies it was a good night last night at grand saw alot of nice ranflas out there , so far it was the best cruzing night so far,,,,sorry but i got there late i was suposse to meet stonerider at 7. 00 at 7-11 but got off late from work next friday we can caravan my email is [email protected] but last night it was about lowriders and low bikes firme  :biggrin:


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

cool homies im down for next friday. yeah we can meet at the 711 homie thats where we where last night till about 900 pm


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

yeah i get off work 530 on fri so ill be down for sure..


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

yeah matt will meet out there together.


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

hey stoneraider what kind of ride u have so i can look out for it how about you da frog latez


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Apr 10 2005, 12:22 AM
> *hey stoneraider what kind of ride u have so i can look out for it how about you da frog latez
> [snapback]2977677[/snapback]​*


stoneraider has a brown cutty and i have a blue grand marquis


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

I WANTED TO MAKE SURE YOU GUYS KNEW THAT THE REST OF SAN DIEGO WOULD LOVE TO HAVE YOU GUYS PARTICIPATE IN THE


35TH YEAR CELEBRATION

OF THE AMIGOS CAR CLUB PICNIC

CHICANO PARK DAY

--SATURDAY APRIL 23RD FROM 8 AM-8 PM--

CHICANO PARK--UNDER THE CORONADO BRIDGE 


AMIGOS CC, ESTABLISHED IN 1977 IS SAN DIEGO COUNTIES OLDEST LOWRIDER CLUB.OTHER CLUBS LIKE MAJESTICS CC,THE CROWD CC,GROUPE CC,KLIQUE CC,OLDIES CC,VIEJITOS CC,INDIVIDUALS C,UCE CC,AZTLAN CC,ROLLERZ ONLY CC,NEW WAVE CC,SAN DIEGO CC WILL ALL BE IN ATTENDANCE.........JUST TO NAME A FEW!!!!!!!!!

THERE WILL BE BARBEQUING AS WELL AS FOR PURCHASE, ACTIVITIES FOR THE KIDS,CULTURAL MUSIC AND DANCERS,JEWELERY,CLOTHING,CD'S BOOTHS,ETC........SOMETHING YOU CAN BRING THE FAMILY TOO!!!!!

COME EARLY THOUGH BECAUSE THERE WILL BE AT LEAST A COUPLE HUNDRED OF S.D.'S FINEST RIDES ALREADY SET UP AND COOKING BY 10 AM !!!!

THE FOLLOWING DAY THERE IS A ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION AT THE LOWRIDER BIKE SHOP IN CHULA VISTA THAT WILL ALSO BRING IN SOME CARS THAT DAY--THEY WILL BE AT THE AMIGOS CC PICNIC PASSING OUT FLIERS AND THEY POSTED IT UNDER SHOWS AND EVENTS HERE ON LAYITLOW NOT LONG AGO !!!!!!!!!


HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE !!!!!!

DON'T BE STRANGERS.........DAMN THAT 858 AREA CODE CONVERSION


MUSTANG SALLI

P.S.
BE SURE TO CATCH 92.5 OLDIES RADIO STATION THIS EVENING WITH XAVIER THE X-MAN TALKING TO THE PUBLIC ABOUT ASSISTING FINANCIALLY TO COMPLETE "CHAGOS DREAM" AS MENTIONED HERE ON LAYITLOW !!!!!!!!!


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

Im There. Representing Lowriders around the world.


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

picking my car up 2nite


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Who's going this Friday? to Esco.... what time?


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Here is a pic of my ride at the Salinas SLM show. That was a good show!


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

:dunno: 
Forgot to add...
uffin:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

nice car 61. um i'll be there friday bout 6pm supposed to meet up w/ stonedraiders and a few of the homies.


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

whats up homies.. Ill be there to we should all meet up together. Cruz we can roll down there together. Matt we can meet you there homie. Let me know what you guys want to do.


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

we'll also be there but around 7-0r 7.30 but i will look for you guys and cruz with you or look for my white 63 and dark blue 65....see ya there homies  :guns:


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Apr 13 2005, 08:36 PM
> *:dunno:
> Forgot to add...
> uffin:
> [snapback]2997141[/snapback]​*



Your car is beautiful Bro. I hope to see it in person.


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

I plan to be there don't know what time yet but I'll be there as soon as my homie gets his car ready.


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

whats homies what time you all heading out to the cruz.


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

us around 7:30


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

See you there


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

was there like 630-7 then again at like 8. didnt see many lows i was kinda disappointed. maybe i missed them? anyways i saw u 61cruzer u drove right past me. anyways hope to see u guys next week


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

I didn't know I passed you... I would have said whats up! I also seen the white 63, and blue 65 ... I was about to kick back with you guys at 7-11 but cops kick all of us out towards the end.


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

Ey 61cruzer dam cops I was about to go meet you when the cops kicked us out, then I was looking for you we went around 7-11 but I lost you,, anyways homie nice ride. see ya next friday,,,


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Apr 16 2005, 11:50 AM
> *Ey 61cruzer dam cops I was about to go meet you when the cops kicked us out, then I was looking for you  we went around 7-11 but I lost you,, anyways homie nice ride. see ya next friday,,,
> [snapback]3009385[/snapback]​*


Yeah man,
Next Friday! I'll stop and meet everyone. I went to the theater and there was a blue 64 there and I had to hit the bags hahaha.. I had a good time at Esco!


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

Dam I wasnt able to make it out there this weekend. My Daughter is coming home from the hospital this weekend so Im setting up for her Homecoming. I Cant wait for next Friday though. Hopefully I get to meet you BiggDaddy63. take care Homies and have a great weekend..


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

......


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Apr 16 2005, 02:25 PM
> *Dam I wasnt able to make it out there this weekend. My Daughter is coming home from the hospital this weekend so Im setting up for her Homecoming. I Cant wait for next Friday though. Hopefully I get to meet you BiggDaddy63. take care Homies and have a great weekend..
> [snapback]3009585[/snapback]​*


yeah cool hope your daughter is ok,,we'll be there next friday


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

yeah she is great.. she was born 3 months premie but she is 5 lbs now and doing really well. thanks


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

good to hear mario :thumbsup:


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

How about we make a Sunday cruise spot? I recommend Carlsbad Blvd....
it's a 2 lane (both sides) only 1 light i think. During the day there are chingos of people walk up and down the side of the beach....... Also chingos of bikinis.......it's about a 2 or 3 mile stretch.

Hit me back!


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm down


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

im game gimme a time and spot to meet


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

that sounds good too. im down


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

There's a 7-11 on the left before the curve where u actually hit the strip.

I'll go check it out and find a good parking lot or noticable location.

if anyone peeps it out and has a suggestion post it......


i'll post street name and numbers...........


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

maybe friday we can cruise from oceanside to esco as well ill be up there.


----------



## lowlow_66 (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Apr 18 2005, 11:08 PM
> *:thumbsup:
> [snapback]3018708[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG+Apr 18 2005, 11:08 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by my62impala_@Apr 17 2005, 09:08 PM
> *There's a 7-11 on the left before the curve where u actually hit the strip.
> 
> I'll go check it out and find a good parking lot or noticable location.
> ...



You homies are doing really good coming together in the lowrider community
:thumbsup:


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Apr 18 2005, 11:09 PM
> *maybe friday we can cruise from oceanside to esco as well ill be up there.
> [snapback]3019462[/snapback]​*


Alright what time do you want to meet? and where? maybe off the 78?


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

if everthing comes together, i'll be rolllin "under contstruction"... :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Apr 19 2005, 08:41 PM
> *Alright what time do you want to meet? and where? maybe off the 78?
> [snapback]3022513[/snapback]​*


i sent u a PM


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by my62impala_@Apr 19 2005, 07:26 PM
> *if  everthing comes together, i'll be rolllin "under contstruction"... :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> [snapback]3023171[/snapback]​*



well not everything is coming together but my front and back glass is being 
dropped in as I type.........so more then likely make it out there.

if not in mine, then shot gun with a homie!!


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

orale homies we might not make it this friday we are planning to go to rosarito mex. friday and saturday....if not we'll see ya there friday night


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Apr 20 2005, 07:36 PM
> *orale homies we might not make it this friday we are planning to go to rosarito mex. friday and saturday....if not we'll see ya there friday night
> [snapback]3028332[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

What time are we heading out there. Where and what time are we meeting Da Frog. 61cruz Do you want to meet at your house and take off together.


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

yeah give me a call. just have to put my rims back on.


----------



## LA4YA (Aug 8, 2003)

why don't ya'll from oceanside roll down to san diego on sunday nights


----------



## coolguy (Mar 28, 2005)

whos rollin to chicano park tomorow ?


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

It started raining! I have no wipers....


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by coolguy_@Apr 22 2005, 02:00 PM
> *whos rollin to chicano park tomorow ?
> [snapback]3037519[/snapback]​*



I hope to meet all you LiL vatos out there at Chicano Park. Please wear a name tag with Lay It Low on it for identity purposes. J/K :biggrin: 

Set up time is 6am. If you want the best spots make sure you get there early.

Peace,  

X


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

How was the night out there !!!!!


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Apr 22 2005, 08:24 AM
> *What time are we heading out there. Where and what time are we meeting Da Frog. 61cruz Do you want to meet at your house and take off together.
> [snapback]3035394[/snapback]​*


How did it go !!!! What up Sgt P


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

Last night it went really well. meet up some some cool vato's from Impalas C.C and NuEsTrO EsTiLo C . I was out there with Da Frog. Had fun.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

ya good time cruised esco then whnt went over to oside and cruised there as well.


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

sup homies ey finally met da frog and stoneraider cool vatos (we lost stone raider at the freeway) ey lastnight cruz was cool at oceanside we looked firme all the low lows alratoz


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

I couldn't make it. it rain and my ride got all nasty! plus I didn't put the rims back on yet too. and I don't have wiper motor.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Apr 23 2005, 06:21 PM
> *sup homies ey finally met da frog and stoneraider cool vatos (we lost stone raider at the freeway) ey lastnight cruz was cool at oceanside we looked firme all the low lows  alratoz
> [snapback]3041797[/snapback]​*


yeah it was cool meeting you. stonedraiders had to take his kids home. but yeah see everyone next weekend.


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

my 63 dont have wipers and the blue 65 same way no motor sukz so see ya all next friday maybe we cruz grand then we 2 oceanside


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Apr 23 2005, 02:21 PM
> *sup homies ey finally met da frog and stoneraider cool vatos (we lost stone raider at the freeway) ey lastnight cruz was cool at oceanside we looked firme all the low lows  alratoz
> [snapback]3041797[/snapback]​*


what part of Oside did u cruise?? coast hwy or where?


----------



## san diego (Mar 9, 2004)

Those of you who missed Chicano Park Show... you missed a great show. there was alot of very good cars and trucks. X-Man your 63 is clean. Thanks to Amigsos, the show lived up to my expectations. :thumbsup:


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm down for Sunday cruzin, Put my rims back on. What about a spot just to kick it and just meet everyone at once? Give me a call PM me


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by my62impala_@Apr 23 2005, 08:34 PM
> *what part of Oside did u cruise?? coast hwy or where?
> [snapback]3042264[/snapback]​*


not sure what's it's called but off coast hwy to the west there is that little road right on the sand and the parking lot where the cops always are. lol but yeah there...


----------



## silverseven (Feb 8, 2005)

you talkin about the peir?


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

Chicano Park was Firme. I had a great time out there kicking back with the homies. I seen XMan's Ride is was looking good out there. I wish i could of meet him but now at least i know what to look for when we hit esco. I was out there in the homies ride. Im the second from the left.


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Hopefully it stops raining, so we could ride out


----------



## lowlow_66 (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Apr 24 2005, 08:46 AM
> *Chicano Park was Firme. I had a great time out there kicking back with the homies. I seen XMan's Ride is was looking good out there. I wish i could of meet him but now at least i know what to look for when we hit esco. I was out there in the homies ride. Im the second from the left.
> [snapback]3044064[/snapback]​*


  :thumbsup: Hey homie I'll be out that way in august for house hunting leave, I know I told Carlos, See if I can Hit you guys up.......


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

What time and where?


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Apr 24 2005, 05:46 AM
> *Chicano Park was Firme. I had a great time out there kicking back with the homies. I seen XMan's Ride is was looking good out there. I wish i could of meet him but now at least i know what to look for when we hit esco. I was out there in the homies ride. Im the second from the left.
> [snapback]3044064[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Hey homies Sorry I couldn't make it out there !!! maybe next time when I get back from the Big Sandbox..... It's All about Techniques car club and the lowrider community.


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

Post the pix !!!!!! :dunno:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

dam we forgot about chicano park


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Lets meet somewhere for this friday.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

PEOPLE FROM OCEANSIDE GOING TO ESCO. meet at the wendys off college and 78east at 7pm.


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## coolguy (Mar 28, 2005)

is there any hoppers outthere let me know


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

we'll be cruzing around 7:30 so if it's dead AGAIN we'll go to oceanside or somewhere else IMPALAS C.C will be there latez stay cool homies  :thumbsup:


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

Hey homies I have to go to Barstow for some training till may 13. I leave friday @ 0400. But when I come back look out for the cutty to be hitting esco. laterz homies and have fun.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

okay mario have fun in barstow.


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

yea, same here.........I'm leaving Fri @ 1000 ,I'm pumping out until Sept.

So POST PIX!! 

I'll log on when I can !!! 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:wave: CYA!


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Apr 27 2005, 06:10 AM
> *Hey homies I have to go to Barstow for some training till may 13. I leave friday @ 0400. But when I come back look out for the cutty to be hitting esco. laterz homies and have fun.
> [snapback]3058733[/snapback]​*


Hey mijo take care... your pops is heading out too this Friday to Camp Lejeune NC I'll call you in a few weeks you guys keep the representing going in SD......

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Apr 26 2005, 02:10 AM
> *PEOPLE FROM OCEANSIDE GOING TO ESCO. meet at the wendys off college and 78east at 7pm.
> [snapback]3052275[/snapback]​*


sorry homies im not gonna be able to make it this weekend but ill be there next.


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Thats cool... I'll just skip Wendys and go straight to Esco unless anyone else wants to roll out?


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

It was a good turn out!! Meet alot of people this time.


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

DA FROGG / stonedraiders1213 / 61cruzer

YOU HOMIES KEEP UP THE REPRESENTING IN THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY THAT WHAT WE DO, CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS, :thumbsup: 

HOPE YOU VATO SOMEDAY 

MARIO... TECHNIQUES REMEMBER WHAT WE TALK ABOUT SO GET ON IT HOMIE !!!!


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

hey cruzer nice meeting ya..


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Apr 30 2005, 02:17 PM
> *hey cruzer nice meeting ya..
> [snapback]3077769[/snapback]​*


Good meeting you Bigdaddy. Man that curb jumped out of nowhere. Que no! LOL... Hope to keep seeing everyone every Friday in Esco!


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

any body wants to caravan to san diego qualcomm next month to lowrider carshow?


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

here is a pic of 3 cars from Nuestro estilo car club from escondido ca,


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

damm how 2 make it smaller


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

cruzing grand Impalas in front,,,me 63,, 61 cruzer,,, and the 65 impala


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

Lookin' good homies !! keep the pics coming!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

just bought a digi so ill get pics up from this friday...


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

I think I'll take my camera this friday too. are you going to make it da frog?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@May 4 2005, 12:27 AM
> *I think I'll take my camera this friday too.  are you going to make it da frog?
> [snapback]3091515[/snapback]​*


yeah i should be there...


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Do you know anyone else who wants to ride out?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

unfortunately i am practically the only lowrider i know so not really....


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

61cruzer, what's up with jose's ride?? is he ready to bust out?


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

we got rain 2morrow :thumbsdown: :angry:


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

AM Showers 


High: 66°
Low: 49° 

Who knows maybe still make it?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

yeah 2morrow night it supposed to be clear....


----------



## lowlow_66 (Jan 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

I still plan in begin there tonight


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

i just got back it was another cool night out there i look forward to next friday. it was good seeing more lowrider out 2nite.


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

pic's


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

i forgot my camera


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

It's starting to get big. I didn't see that red 63 yesterday.


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

did you guys see the minivan full of cops scooping us out lastnight? there was like 8 cops in the van  at rallys


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@May 8 2005, 12:23 AM
> *did you guys see the minivan full of cops scooping us out lastnight? there was like 8 cops in the van   at rallys
> [snapback]3110011[/snapback]​*


i saw a van but didnt realize they were cops. why didnt u say anything when they were there?


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@May 7 2005, 08:25 PM
> *i saw a van but didnt realize they were cops. why didnt u say anything when they were there?
> [snapback]3110015[/snapback]​*


cmon man pay attention :biggrin: 
jk whats up?


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@May 7 2005, 10:39 AM
> *i forgot my camera
> [snapback]3108470[/snapback]​*


boboso...just playing...you better not forget it next time!!!


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

damn everyone teasing me 

what's up kevin eh not much same old shit. what up w/ u?

and hey woman, oh i mean ralph dogg, ill try not to forget next time...


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

hey sell me ure regal, ill give you $500, I need a work car! :biggrin:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@May 8 2005, 04:39 PM
> *hey sell me ure regal, ill give you $500, I need a work car!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3111600[/snapback]​*


um no thanks but nice try....use ur tahoe fool put some use to it


----------



## westcoastimperial (May 9, 2005)

Sup Oceanside... just saw this post. I'm originally from Central San Diego, I was living up in O'Side 2 months ago, now I'm in Oregon.
Wanna say thanks to Camp Pendleton for keeping us up at night with the mortar rounds  just playing.


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

sup homies just got back cruzing in t.j it was cool latez


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)




----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

everyone rolling out friday?


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

WE WILL .. HOPE IS NOT DEAD


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

1st off-big shout out to all my techniques family out there in the san diego area, keep riding fellaz...

2nd-sup sapo...how it going over there...good to see you having fun out there...man i can't wait to get out...im definetly going back!!!

you'r fam-bam still thinking about moving to texas???


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

eh que pasa amigo yeah i am having fun out here u need to get back. lol

and my family is still playing with the idea none of us really want to move there but its just so muh cheaper....deep down i dont think we could ever leave here it's too nice, expensive but nice.


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

I don't think I'm heading out this Friday. Need to fix my differential. I have 2 leaks and also get ready for Northern Cali show.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@May 12 2005, 12:58 AM
> *I don't think I'm heading out this Friday.  Need to fix my differential.  I have 2 leaks and also get ready for Northern Cali show.
> [snapback]3127520[/snapback]​*


okay hopefully we'll see u next week then.

my rear diff is leaking too...is that bad?


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

You homies still getting together...... Stonedriders1213 remember what we talked about... Homie


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

whats up homies. Im back from my little adventure training in barstow. I will be hitting you up today frogg. Hey top cop I remember and im going to start rolling with it now that im back. need to get with johnny and carlos. take care out there Msgt of Marines


----------



## lowlow_66 (Jan 12, 2004)

Whats going on Techniques.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@May 12 2005, 07:28 PM
> *whats up homies. Im back from my little adventure training in barstow. I will be hitting you up today frogg. Hey top cop I remember and im going to start rolling with it now that im back. need to get with johnny and carlos. take care out there Msgt of Marines
> [snapback]3131663[/snapback]​*


u gonna roll out 2nite mario?


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

i only got a few out early in the night before my battery died...but here...


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

I couldn't make it.... busy fixing my dif and axels. I had too much of a leak!


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Here is a pic of the dif.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

good to see u working on it tho....


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

cool pics sapo...get some more for us and stop buying batteries at the damn dolla store!!!


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@May 16 2005, 04:34 AM
> *cool pics sapo...get some more for us and stop buying batteries at the damn dolla store!!!
> [snapback]3143273[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: hahaha that's where i got them too. LOL

i just got some duracels so im straight.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@May 16 2005, 02:35 AM
> *:roflmao: hahaha that's where i got them too. LOL
> [snapback]3143277[/snapback]​*


you fucker...i knew it!!!


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

X-man
When is your next sunday menudo? Hopefully I will have my ride done before Sunday, because I have to work this Sunday. I ordered the axle bearings from summit. If anyone needs axle bearings for look up summit. They are cheaper than restorations shops. :biggrin:


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

Whats up Homies. We had a great time at the BBQ. Cant wait to do it again. Shouts go out to Matt & Fam, Leo & Fam, Carlos & fam, Johnny & fam,


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@May 17 2005, 01:19 PM
> *Whats up Homies. We had a great time at the BBQ. Cant wait to do it again. Shouts go out  to Matt & Fam, Leo & Fam, Carlos & fam, Johnny & fam,
> [snapback]3148976[/snapback]​*


since u cant shout out urself what up to mario and fam


----------



## KERN_COUNTYS_FINEST (May 17, 2005)

:biggrin: SUP WERES THE HOP AT THIS WEEK?????????????


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@May 15 2005, 12:22 AM
> *i only got a few out early in the night before my battery died...but here...
> [snapback]3140358[/snapback]​*


hey i dont see my ride? wuz up man lol :angry:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@May 17 2005, 04:27 PM
> *hey i dont see my ride?  wuz up man  lol :angry:
> [snapback]3149857[/snapback]​*


it was before u guys came okay crybaby uffin:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

*You homeboyz are doing good ... Remember it all about representing in the lowrider community......

To my Techniques Brothers... Represent !!!!

TopCop... Iraq*


----------



## TECHNIQUES SIX3 (Apr 19, 2005)

WAS UP TO ALL MY TECHNIQUES BROTHERS KEEP REPRESENTING!!!


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Count me out for this friday. My ride will still not be ready have to wait for the parts to come in. Unless they arrive sooner.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

thats cool homie keep up the work....


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

whats up homies. Have fun on grand this friday. im headed to vegas for the weekend. wish me luck on winning some cash.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@May 19 2005, 02:11 AM
> *whats up homies. Have fun on grand this friday. im headed to vegas for the weekend. wish me luck on winning some cash.
> [snapback]3157136[/snapback]​*


good luck homie bring me back "steering column money" LOL


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@May 19 2005, 12:43 AM
> *good luck homie bring me back "steering column money" LOL
> [snapback]3157229[/snapback]​*


q-vo sapo....i keep tellin ya, go to a junk yard...


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@May 19 2005, 05:31 AM
> *q-vo sapo....i keep tellin ya, go to a junk yard...
> [snapback]3157623[/snapback]​*


stop saying "q-vo" what the hell is that!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@May 19 2005, 11:57 AM
> *stop saying "q-vo" what the hell is that!
> [snapback]3158695[/snapback]​*


haha...its like saying "what's up" in spanish!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

que pasa = q-vo?

:dunno:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

Q.VO TINY QUE PASA ,,, QUE ONDA,,,QIOVOLE,, LOL,,,,,,,,,,,IF YOU WANT TO BE A LOWRIDER DUDE HAVE TO LEARN THIS WORDS HOMIE.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@May 19 2005, 04:48 PM
> *Q.VO  TINY QUE PASA ,,, QUE ONDA,,,QIOVOLE,, LOL,,,,,,,,,,,IF YOU WANT TO BE A LOWRIDER DUDE HAVE TO LEARN THIS WORDS HOMIE.......... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3159492[/snapback]​*


are u gonna test me tomorrow? :0

tiny :roflmao:


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

Whats up to the homie Alfredo. His 63 was in the lowrider website looking clean. Techniques Texas. From your Techniques homies In San Diego.


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

Q.VO TINY SIMON CARNAL I WILL TEST YOU 2NIGHT VATO,, AVER SI ES CIERTO QUE LAS PUEDES LOCO,,,,, LOL ALRATO (IT MEANS LATER) :biggrin:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@May 20 2005, 07:30 PM
> * ALRATO (IT MEANS LATER) :biggrin:
> [snapback]3164574[/snapback]​*


i knew that  lol


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@May 20 2005, 08:30 PM
> *i knew that  lol
> [snapback]3165218[/snapback]​*


you crack me up foolio...pos que no...


----------



## TECHNIQUES SIX3 (Apr 19, 2005)

THANKS STONEDRAIDERS1213 FOR THE PROPS!!! :biggrin: REPRESENTING TECHNIQUES FROM TEXAS TO CALIFAS!!!YOU NOW HOW WE DO


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

My ride should be up by Monday.... :biggrin: It was done today. I have to work Sunday. Just needs gearl oil. Man I hope that shit doesn't leak!


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@May 22 2005, 01:48 AM
> *My ride should be up by Monday.... :biggrin:  It was done today.  I have to work Sunday.  Just needs gearl oil.  Man I hope that shit doesn't leak!
> [snapback]3168459[/snapback]​*


yeah i just re-did my rear diff too....so far no leaks but it's only been 2 days...


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

VIEJITOS CC PICNIC TODAY--SUNDAY,MAY 22--AT CHICANO PARK 

LOTS OF DRINKING AND BRING YOUR BARBEQUE-LAST VIEJITOS CC 

PICNIC BROUGHT IN A COUPLE HUNDRED RIDES AT LEAST!!!

JUST WANTED LOS COMPADRES DEL NORTE A VENIR--SIMONE 

CARNALES???? A HUEVO-CHALE WAY-BUSCA'LOS AL PARKE DESPUES!!!

MS


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@May 22 2005, 05:40 AM
> *VIEJITOS CC PICNIC TODAY--SUNDAY,MAY 22--AT CHICANO PARK
> 
> LOTS OF DRINKING AND BRING YOUR BARBEQUE-LAST VIEJITOS CC
> ...


ill be there...


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

ey q,vo tiny e-mail me i need to ask you something ese,,,[email protected]


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

My rides back up now. :biggrin: Need a good brake shop! Like a Mom and Pop type a place. Man I have no brakes... I pretty sure I have air in the lines. I tried to get rid of it but still have air! Time for a shop to strp in.


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

whats up homies. how was the show this weekend? whos rollin? Techniques will be there!!!!

Together's 4th Annual "Fun In The Sun" Picnic
Sunday, May 29th 2005
Elysian Park
$100 Tug-o-War for the last club standing. Raffles, 50/50 lots of cars...so come early! This goes out to all the car clubs from A to Z and all the solo ridaz. 
For more info, call President Marty at 626- 757-7013 or Vice Prez. Chazz at 562- 942-9615


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

I might check it out. Wheres that park at?


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

Take I-5 NORTH - go 78.8 mi 
Take the US-101 NORTH exit toward LOS ANGELES/CIVIC CENTER - go 3.0 mi 
Take the ALAMEDA ST exit toward UNION STATION - go 0.2 mi 
Turn R on N ALAMEDA ST - go 0.3 mi 
Turn L on CESAR E CHAVEZ AVE - go 0.6 mi 
CESAR E CHAVEZ AVE becomes W SUNSET BLVD - go 0.9 mi 
Turn R on DOUGLAS ST - go 0.2 mi 
Bear L on ELYSIAN PARK DR - go < 0.1 mi 
Arrive at ELYSIAN PARK DR, LOS ANGELES 

Elysian Park
1880 Academy Dr. Los Angeles, CA
213-222-9136

http://www.laavenue.com/elysian.htm
Its right by Dodger Stadium.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@May 23 2005, 05:01 PM
> *ey q,vo tiny e-mail me i need to ask you something ese,,,[email protected]
> [snapback]3173266[/snapback]​*


done. hope it is 64 not 63 we'll see i send u an email...


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@May 23 2005, 10:45 PM
> *whats up homies. how was the show this weekend? whos rollin? Techniques will be there!!!!
> 
> Together's 4th Annual "Fun In The Sun" Picnic
> ...


ill be there, Leo will be too


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

cool we can meet there. Im going to be in LA Fri till Sunday. or you can meet me at my wifes moms place and we can roll there together. get at me bro


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@May 24 2005, 03:07 AM
> *cool we can meet there. Im going to be in LA Fri till Sunday. or you can meet me at my wifes moms place and we can roll there together. get at me bro
> [snapback]3175777[/snapback]​*


where in LA u gonna be? trying to figure where we all can meet. I offered Leo and his fam to crash at my bros house in LA so they aint got to drive up too early...


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

Leo and I heading to the beach...


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm not going to the park, going to kick it in my area better.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@May 25 2005, 12:29 PM
> *I'm not going to the park, going to kick it in my area better.
> [snapback]3181038[/snapback]​*


that's coo ur gonna miss a good time tho...


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

whats up homies. Cruz you should go to the park. its going to be a good time bro. Togethers C.C are close friends of ours and there picnic are off the hook. Leo An matt the pics are looking good homie. keep up the good work.


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

What time does it start?


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

starts at 1000


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

I'll know by Fri or Sat.


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@May 24 2005, 11:13 PM
> *Leo and I heading to the beach...
> [snapback]3180045[/snapback]​*


 Thats a nice regal


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@May 23 2005, 03:43 PM
> *My rides back up now.  :biggrin:  Need a good brake shop!  Like a Mom and Pop type a place.  Man I have no brakes... I pretty sure I have air in the lines.  I tried to get rid of it but still have air!  Time for a shop to strp in.
> [snapback]3174067[/snapback]​*


 Did you put new brake shoes?Or it just did it?


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

yeah thats one of the homies here in san diego that im trying to get in the club. waiting on LA to give final answer


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

that'd be fat if we had a san diego chapter....make the family even larger!!!


----------



## lowlow_66 (Jan 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

It's fine now. I had to replace one of the hard lines (brakes) the one over the differential had a small leak. Now its stop on a dime!


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

just in time to park it ..........

how much longer b4 u leave to oki?

i'll be back there Aug 6-8


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

see you all this weekend at the picnic.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@May 27 2005, 02:21 PM
> *see you all this weekend at the picnic.
> [snapback]3190265[/snapback]​*


sure will, have fun at wedding/reception homie...


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by my62impala_@May 26 2005, 11:18 PM
> *just in time to park it ..........
> 
> how much longer b4 u leave to oki?
> ...


Yeah just in time for that. My time is coming around the corner. I'll take some pic of the san jose show for you.


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@May 28 2005, 08:07 AM
> *Yeah just in time for that.  My time is coming around the corner.  I'll take some pic of the san jose show for you.
> [snapback]3193757[/snapback]​*



cool...........

did the shellback ceremony the other day... it was weak.

im fucking around with "kangaroos" for the next couple of days... if you know what i mean.

so are you going to be in oki by the time i get back??


oh yea,, before you roll out.. Can you hook up my deuce with a quick buff out, just the swirls..........thanks for hooking a homie up!!

What's up with Jose's ride? is it done?

hit me back 

and hook up some pic email style



Speedy


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by my62impala_@May 29 2005, 05:36 PM
> *cool...........
> 
> did the shellback ceremony the other day... it was weak.
> ...


G-Day mate.....Man that place is the shit... I bet your having a good time. 
I'll take pics of Jose's ride. He has the interior put in. Just the windshield left. Oh and the carb needs to be rebuilt! LOL


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

The Picnic was off the hook. Will post pics laters. Bigg up to the Homies Techniques. Matt and leo we had a blast.


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

Here you go homies as promised. Pics of the Together C. C Picnic. Techniques was in the house.


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

Picnic


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

My kids had a blast.


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

Techniques cars in the first 2 pics. check out my Brown Cutlass with the Fine ass latina on it


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

Techniques taking the Tug of War betting all the car clubs out there. *Techniques In the House*


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

yes it was a good time


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

whats up Matt what time we rolling on friday. Let me know brotha


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

call me up right now...


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

Thats what im talking about homie. Dedication. Let make it happen. It starts with us. we wont stop till the wheels fall off.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Jun 1 2005, 03:34 AM
> * we wont stop till the wheels fall off.
> [snapback]3207924[/snapback]​*


and since that has already happened even after we keep ridin'


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

Whats krackin Homies. what time you all heading out to Grand. We thinking about heading out like around 600.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

i guess that means me too :0 uffin:


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Yeah, I'm in. Mat can you get a 175 pressure switch? How much can you get it for? I called that place but they called back once.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Jun 1 2005, 04:22 PM
> *Yeah, I'm in.  Mat can you get a 175 pressure switch?  How much can you get it for?  I called that place but they called back once.
> [snapback]3209739[/snapback]​*


i get my shit from trey u just got to keep calling or pm leosairsuspensions he is a good homie of treys.....


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

whats up cruz. havent heard from you in awhile. hope to see you at there in esco.


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

ey we are going to shoo some pool first on friday around 6 p.m till 8p.m we going to be pool hall by DMV


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

cool she you there homies.


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

whats up homies


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Jun 2 2005, 09:55 PM
> *whats up homies
> [snapback]3216112[/snapback]​*


if we gonna try to get there at 6pm Johnny is gonna hit mad traffic coming north...


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

yeah i have to wait for him to call me to see when he is coming


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

I don't know what time I'll be there but I'll see you there. Where are you guys meeting at and time?


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Here is the link to Pomona Swap meet this Sunday.

http://www.pomonaswapmeet.com/


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Jun 4 2005, 03:07 AM
> *Here is the link to Pomona Swap meet this Sunday.
> 
> http://www.pomonaswapmeet.com/
> [snapback]3222326[/snapback]​*


thanks for the info homie maybe i can make it :dunno:


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

whats up homies. great times last night. bigg props to everybody that came out. Techniques was in the house


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

Q,VO RAZA

SO WHO IS DOWN FOR A BBQ SOON MAYBE IN 2 OR 3 WEEKS
NUESTRO ESTILO C.C + IMPALAS C.C + ANYBODY ELSE?
WE CAN THROW IT AT KIT KARSON HERE IN ESCO?
MAYBE THE WEEK AFTER THE CAR SHOW AT S.D ? IT WEEL BE COOL (POTLUCK?)
BUT LETS ORGANIZE AL RATOZ


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Jun 4 2005, 07:37 PM
> *Q,VO RAZA
> 
> SO WHO IS DOWN FOR A BBQ SOON  MAYBE IN 2 OR 3 WEEKS
> ...


now who on the earth came up with that idea i know it's too smart to be yours carlos


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

OK IT WAS YOU TINY :biggrin: LOL


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

NUESTRO ESTILO IN THE HOUSE


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

DAMM PICS COME OUT TO DAMM BIG


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

FRIDAY NIGHT


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

nice pics carlos #1


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Jun 4 2005, 02:37 PM
> *Q,VO RAZA
> 
> SO WHO IS DOWN FOR A BBQ SOON  MAYBE IN 2 OR 3 WEEKS
> ...


I'm in, just let me know when.


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Who's going to Fontana and San Diego Shows? I'm planing on entering both.


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

You know Techniques here in san diego will be there Homies. ONE RAZA we support you all homies. just give us a date and time. Lets get together some time this up coming week to organize. I say we should make a flyer up and hand them out at the cruise spot. TECHNIQUES REPRESENTING.


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Yeah, flyers sounds good. Is it going to be a family event?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Jun 5 2005, 10:48 PM
> * Is it going to be a family event?
> [snapback]3228508[/snapback]​*


but of course...


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

pura familia homies lol, so tiny you put the meet ,i put the salsa lol


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Pick a day and lets start this.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Jun 6 2005, 04:11 PM
> *pura familia homies lol,    so tiny  you put the meet ,i put the salsa lol
> [snapback]3232168[/snapback]​*


damn how many cows is it gonna take to feed you mother fuckers???


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

I took a pic of my ride a Esco but too dark.. I have others that are better of other rides.


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

This cadi clean.


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Opps.. :ugh:


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

look at that bad ass Techniques Ride. Clean Ass Caddi Johnny


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

ey tiny Q.vo i forgot i had this website brownpride63.tripod.com


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

LOWRIDERS STILL USE GAS


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

NUESTRO ESTILO C.C REPRESENTING


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Jun 7 2005, 08:34 PM
> *NUESTRO ESTILO C.C REPRESENTING
> [snapback]3238790[/snapback]​*


get at me and dont lose my number this time


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Clean 61 vert.


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Bass ass Bomb!


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

One more Bomb, the rest of the pics I have came out to dark and blurry...


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

aww where my car :tears: ha ha j/k


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Whos entering thier ride into the Fontana show? I will enter my ride... $45 man thats alot but it allows for 3 to get in.


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

BBQ WITH IMPALAS C.C


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

IMPALAS PAD


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

POKER AND FOOD GREAT COMBO :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

12 CARS CRUZING THE STREETS OF VISTA


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

OK TO MAY PICS NOW


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

LAST FRIDAY ON GRAND NUESTRO ESTILO REPRESENTING


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

im sad i wasnt invited :tears:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Jun 9 2005, 09:10 AM
> *im sad i wasnt invited :tears:
> [snapback]3248391[/snapback]​*


hey you o big o cry ese lol :biggrin: :twak:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

dam my t on y keyboard suck (so i wrote) you to big to cry


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Jun 9 2005, 03:26 PM
> *dam my t on y keyboard suck  (so i wrote)  you to big to cry
> [snapback]3249203[/snapback]​*


hey watch yourself pops


PICNIC at KIT CARSON PARK SATURDAY JUNE 25

just a heads up more info up soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Jun 9 2005, 09:56 PM
> *hey watch yourself pops
> PICNIC at KIT CARSON PARK SATURDAY JUNE 25
> 
> ...


Is this the same picnic? In Esco? Are you going tonight and are you passing flyers?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Jun 10 2005, 12:55 PM
> *Is this the same picnic?  In Esco? Are you going tonight and are you passing flyers?
> [snapback]3253384[/snapback]​*


yes. and yes. i may be there not sure and no flyers small event...


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

roger Im there


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Think you should at least pass a few...


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Jun 10 2005, 03:44 PM
> *Think you should at least pass a few...
> [snapback]3254350[/snapback]​*


to who? this is our first picnic we should have it just us who kick it on grand then the next one invite others just to make sure everything goes smooth...


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Your right, I did go last night and not to maby lowriders where there but there where new rides I haven't seen there before. 70 Impala, 50 Chevy truck, 2 regals, 63 red vert, 63 grey Impala, and I think a fleetline? They all look like they where doing there own thing. Good to see new rides out there!


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

simon 25th sounds good we need a head count from evvery body $$$$$$$$ chin chin head count a.s.a.p we need $$ .... so you cruzed by there saturday tiny?


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm in! Whos keeping track? I already pre-reg for the SD LRM show.


----------



## Mr.X (Feb 19, 2005)

I just moved down to SD from Northern Cal and I didn't know that Impalas has a chapter down here. Who do I need to get in contact about joining them. Can anybody help me......


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Where from Nor Cal are you from? I can PM a number to impalas CC


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Jun 11 2005, 04:51 PM
> *... so you cruzed by there saturday tiny?
> [snapback]3259177[/snapback]​*


no i will 2morrow


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.X_@Jun 11 2005, 02:23 PM
> *I just moved down to SD from Northern Cal and I didn't know that Impalas has a chapter down here. Who do I need to get in contact about joining them. Can anybody help me......
> [snapback]3259760[/snapback]​*


PM me your info..


----------



## Mr.X (Feb 19, 2005)

I just set you some info of mine. I was from Salinas, Salad Bowl capitol of the world......


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:biggrin: 
THE X-MAN'S SUNDAY MORNING MENUDO AT LUZITAS TACO SHOP.
9am-1pm
60 E. "J" ST.
Chula Vista, Ca

JUNE 19TH! Free bowl of menudo if you bring your ride. 
Come out and join me for a day to just kick back and enjoy life and
cars!

Spread the word!
Xavier The X-man

EVERYONE IS WELCOME!


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

Cool homies Techniques is in also.


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.X_@Jun 11 2005, 03:23 PM
> *I just moved down to SD from Northern Cal and I didn't know that Impalas has a chapter down here. Who do I need to get in contact about joining them. Can anybody help me......
> [snapback]3259760[/snapback]​*


the president is jessie castro they are from vista ca,,, email me so i can give you there # [email protected]


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

SO MARIO HOW MANY ADULT HOMIES YOU HAVE FOR THE PICNIC FOR SURE..WE NEED COUNT ASAP AND $$$ BY FRIDAY NIGHT


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

TINY WANT ME TO KEEP COUNT? AND HOW MANY WILL YOU HAVE.. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

MY SON WILL TALK TO IMPALAS TODAY FOR A HEAD COUNT ...THEY WENT TO THE PADRES GAME S.D :cheesy:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

DAMM THATS A FIRME 63 (( WHO DOES IT BELONG TO?...) OH SHIT THATS MINE  :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

STAY AWAY FROM ALCOHOL


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Jun 12 2005, 09:31 PM
> *TINY  WANT ME TO KEEP COUNT?  AND HOW MANY WILL YOU HAVE.. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3263756[/snapback]​*


yeah u can keep count...on my side i got....me, keera, leo, amanda, ellias

uh...4 adults one child

uffin:

mario i gave johnny the heads up so....


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

Cool from my family we got 3 adults 3 children. Ill talk to carlos to see if hes going. How much money we need to pitch in. let me know so I can take it friday.


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

what car clubs we got going. Roll call Homies. * TECHNIQUES WILL BE THERE*


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

2 adults, 2 kids..


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

NUESTRO ESTILO C.C IN THE HOUSE


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

IMPALAS C.C WILL BE THERE


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

thanks for the quick response we will let you know how much it will be ,, i need to talk with tiny he is the main cordinator (lol),, the boss,,, el chingon,,, el jefe,,,and we will give you homies the menu... :biggrin:


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

cool homie like I said Techniques Supports you all. just like you guys would do for us. Lowriders Por Vida


----------



## Mr.X (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks for all the info..................


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Here is a honey from the show!


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

OK HOMIES INFO FOR THE PICNIC ON THE 26TH, 
WILL BE $8.00 PER ADULT- KIDS UNDER 12 FREE -OVER 13 HALF PRICE-
*MENU* 
FRIED CHICKEN-POTATOE SALAD-DINNER ROLLS-DRINK-CHIPS-AND A GOOD TIME,,,,ANY QUESTIONS E-MAIL ME [email protected] OR CONTACT TINY (MATT) DAFROGG -- ANY ONE TO ORGANIZE GAMES FEEL FREE TO DO SO--


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

THIS FRIDAY IS THE DEADLINE FOR THE $$$ DONATION


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

SORRY MY BAD PICNIC IS FOR THE 25TH- NOON- DONT BE LATE WE WILL BE HUNGRY SO APURATE LATEZ


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Bigdaddy,
Do you have directions on how to get to jesus chrome shop in Tj


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Jun 13 2005, 05:49 PM
> *Bigdaddy,
> Do you have directions on how to get to jesus chrome shop in Tj
> [snapback]3268793[/snapback]​*


no maybe jeesie from impalas sorry


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

heres a place where we get our stuff done at here in escondido.

www.NCCHROME.COM


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

ANY BODY WANT TO BUY A ALMOST NEW FOOSBALL TABLE LAT ME KNOW $250.00
I HAVE NO SPACE FOR IT..


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

THE X-MAN'S SUNDAY MORNING MENUDO AT LUZITAS TACO SHOP.
9am-1pm
60 E. "J" ST.
Chula Vista, Ca

JUNE 19TH! Free bowl of menudo if you bring your ride. 
Come out and join me for a day to just kick back and enjoy life and
cars!

Spread the word!
Xavier The X-man

this is a firme hang out for sundays. wish the parking lot was a little
bigger but still can fit plenty of cars there. plus the liqour
store is right next door


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

i got some gold center 14''s w/ tires for sale if anyone knows who may want them they are the ones off the mercury...300$


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

What about just the tires? what size are they?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Jun 15 2005, 12:51 AM
> *What about just the tires?  what size are they?
> [snapback]3274358[/snapback]​*


buy the package keep tires sell rims...and they are 175/75-14


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

Im still waiting on Ralph. I tried to call him but no answer. I will try to call him again today.


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

IS THIS PAGE BECOMING A CYBER SWAPMEET? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Jun 15 2005, 03:50 PM
> *Im still waiting on Ralph. I tried to call him but no answer. I will try to call him again today.
> [snapback]3276914[/snapback]​*


well just a reminder i now will gladly take the stereo stuff off ur hands now


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Jun 15 2005, 04:47 PM
> *IS THIS PAGE BECOMING A CYBER SWAPMEET?  LOL  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3277169[/snapback]​*


yeah i have a grip of stuff for sale in the classifieds let me know if u know anyone who needs any of it


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Jun 15 2005, 12:51 AM
> *What about just the tires?  what size are they?
> [snapback]3274358[/snapback]​*


i sent u a PM


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

cool well homie. I got them at the house. I can bring them friday night. let me know what you want big homie. I waited for Ralph cause I wanted to check out the chrome rims but he never got back to me.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

carlos and i will be collecting money friday so bring it....


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

what time is everybody heading out?


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

<marquee>we will be there around 7:30


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

POR VIDA HOMIES


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

THIS LOGO IS A TRADE MARK SO DONT COPY I'LL SUE YOUR ASS LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Jun 16 2005, 07:14 PM
> *POR VIDA HOMIES
> [snapback]3281786[/snapback]​*


looks like carlos in the white cutty. LOL


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

I can roll out at 7:30


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Jun 16 2005, 04:50 PM
> *looks like carlos in the white cutty. LOL
> [snapback]3282264[/snapback]​*


EY NOW :angry:


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 14 2005, 05:39 PM
> *THE X-MAN'S SUNDAY MORNING MENUDO AT LUZITAS TACO SHOP.
> 9am-1pm
> 60 E. "J" ST.
> ...


I'm planning on attending this. Anyone else planning on too? Let me know if you are.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Jun 16 2005, 09:42 PM
> *I'm planning on attending this.  Anyone else planning on too?  Let me know if you are.
> [snapback]3283501[/snapback]​*


hey 61 cruzer,
if you need directions pm me. :biggrin:


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

see you all tonight.


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Jun 16 2005, 09:42 PM
> *I'm planning on attending this.  Anyone else planning on too?  Let me know if you are.
> [snapback]3283501[/snapback]​*


WE WERE GOING BUT HEYYYYYYYY IS FATHERS DAY HOMIE!!!!!
MAYBE NEXT TIME SEE YOU ALL TONIGHT BRING THE FERIA FOR THE PICNIC
SO WHAT TIME WE ROLLING TO QUALCOMM NEX WEEK?


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

HEY NEVER MIND


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

THANKS TO ALL THE HOMIES THAT PAYED FOR THE PICNIC,,ANYBODY HAVE SOCCERBALL OR ANYTHING TAKE THEM ALONG ,,,WE WILL WAIT ON JOHNNY FOR NEXT FRIDAY LATEZ  :wave:


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jun 17 2005, 07:01 AM
> *hey 61 cruzer,
> if you need directions pm me. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3285441[/snapback]​*


I'll be there in the morning. See you there.


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Xavier, Chevy John
It was good to finally meet you two. They are good people. The menudo was good! It hit the spot! Man there was alot of nice rides out! Thanks for the invite see you at chuy's!!! You have my name right? Here is a pic of the event.


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Should have went! It was a good event. Music, rides, and food! Man after that I went cruzin around town! didn't get back till now hahaha....
Yesterday I took my fam to see the preview of Herbie. It's a good movie for the kids! They loved it! Recommend it for the kids.


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Here's another pic of my ride at LUZITAS.


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

Hey Homies I have a Question. Theres this caddy here on base that has just been sitting in a parking lot abandon. it has a Continental kit on it. How do I take it off. and will it fit the cutlass. I will take Pics of it. I just need to know how to take it off.


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Don't let anyone see you... LOL


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

yeah I know. Its abandon car though. Broken glass windsheild all cracked. doors are open. its beat to shit.


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

X-man
Sent you a e-mail


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

SO ANYONE WIH SOME BIG BOY GAMES FOR SATURDAY...? :biggrin:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Jun 20 2005, 02:09 PM
> *Hey Homies I have a Question. Theres this caddy here on base that has just been sitting in a parking lot abandon. it has a Continental kit on it. How do I take it off. and will it fit the cutlass. I will take Pics of it. I just need to know how to take it off.
> [snapback]3297524[/snapback]​*


get the bolts behing the rear bumper and unplug the harness...


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

HEY TINY SUP ESE.. EY DO YOU HAVE AN ICE CHEST, IF YOU DO CAN WE USE IT FOR SATURDAY?


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

I got one but its not that bigg


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Jun 21 2005, 03:37 PM
> *I got one but its not that bigg
> [snapback]3303271[/snapback]​*


is ok can you bring it please?


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Here a pic of my next project.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Jun 21 2005, 07:01 PM
> *HEY TINY SUP ESE..  EY DO YOU HAVE AN ICE CHEST, IF YOU DO CAN WE USE IT FOR SATURDAY?
> [snapback]3303089[/snapback]​*


i think i have one let me check ill get back to you...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

sup my california ryders!!! whats crack-a-lackin??? have you joined Techniques CC yet sapo??? 


just messin homie....hey mario, im trying homes....but i think he's out of town...i don't know, don't worry though, i got your back homie!!!


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

cool homie Ill talk to you offline. no rush homie when ever you talk to him let me know so I can go pick them up. Im about to pick up a 2 pump setup from a homie. Ill talk to you off line.


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Jun 21 2005, 07:53 PM
> *Here a pic of my next project.
> [snapback]3304212[/snapback]​*


going to look sick you have it alredy?


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

TO ALL THE HOMIES THAT ARE GOING TO THE PIC NIC BRING YOUR OWN CHAIR AND SOME EXTRA CLOTHES CUZ WE ARE GOING TO GET DIRTY MAYBE SOME TAG FOOTBALL,,,,, SOCCER,,,,, LOL MAYBE SOME HIDE AND GO SEEK LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

I already started on the big chrome on the 48. Like the bumpers, and grille. The rest is going to wait till I get back. In a year.


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

See... here's my 48 in a barn! haha... in Nebraska almost 2 years ago.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Jun 19 2005, 07:02 PM
> *Xavier, Chevy John
> It was good to finally meet you two.  They are good people.  The menudo was good!  It hit the spot!  Man there was alot of nice rides out!  Thanks for the invite see you at chuy's!!!  You have my name right?  Here is a pic of the event.
> [snapback]3295014[/snapback]​*



Thanks for dropping by! It was a great turn out. Sweet Ride!  

YOU and everyone else are always WELCOME!

I got your name on the guest list for Chuey's this SATURDAY NIGHT!


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

Hey Homies whats up. x man why dont you drop by our picnic sat at kit carson park. it would be cool homie.


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

SO CRUZ WHAT DID X-MAN SAY?


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

heres some show we should try to support. we support them they will support us. you know what im saying

COME JOIN US ON AUGUST 21ST AT SOUTHWESTERN COMMUNITY COLLEGE
IN THE CITY OF CHULA VISTA,CALIFORNIA.ALL CAR CLUBS WELCOME.
$20.00 REGISTRATION FEE.


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

Heres another one that happening here in Oceanside. strongly recommended to show our support


all proceeds from this event will go to the after school program at the chavez resource center so if you can come down and show some support


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Jun 22 2005, 09:47 PM
> *SO CRUZ WHAT DID X-MAN SAY?
> [snapback]3309087[/snapback]​*



Xman said, "I will announce it this Friday Afternoon on the show".  

For future get togethers/shows you guys have out there, hit me up about a couple of weeks before so I can have you ON "THE X-MAN'S SUNDAY NIGHT OLDIES SHOW." The earlier the better so I can book you on the show!

Love to get ALL the Lowriders together, especially from north county, so we can meet, hang, cruise, and support each others causes and events! So many of us share the same love of Lowriding.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Jun 22 2005, 06:07 PM
> *Hey Homies whats up. x man why dont you drop by our picnic sat at kit carson park. it would be cool homie.
> [snapback]3308202[/snapback]​*



I might drop by! :0 Thanks for the invite. What time?

In the morning I will be at the San Diego County Fair reading to the kids(celebrity reader). I'm dropping the "Cat in the Hat" for "Daniel's Ride"(a story about a kid in the barrio who's older brother takes him for a ride in his lifted 63 Impala). :cheesy: You think they'll invite me back again? :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 23 2005, 10:05 AM
> *Xman said,  "I will announce it this Friday Afternoon on the show".
> 
> For future get togethers/shows you guys have out there, hit me up about a couple of weeks before so I can have you ON "THE X-MAN'S SUNDAY NIGHT OLDIES SHOW."  The earlier the better so I can book you on the show!
> ...


orale xman you the boss homie see ya at the evvent this saturda .


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

its going at 12pm till when ever we break Saturday 25th june


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

HEY MARIO HAVE YOU TALKED TO JOHNNY YET? LET ME KNOW


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Jun 23 2005, 08:07 PM
> *HEY MARIO HAVE YOU TALKED TO JOHNNY YET? LET ME KNOW
> [snapback]3312470[/snapback]​*


i did he said he'll try to be out friday and pay then but if not he will be there sayurday and be there the day of. it'll be him and his wife and kids...


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Jun 23 2005, 06:47 PM
> *i did he said he'll try to be out friday and pay then but if not he will be there sayurday and be there the day of. it'll be him and his wife and kids...
> [snapback]3313122[/snapback]​*


SO SHOULD I LOAN HIM THE 16.00 BUCKS? IS FINE WITH ME


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Jun 23 2005, 11:21 PM
> *SO SHOULD I LOAN HIM THE 16.00 BUCKS? IS FINE WITH ME
> [snapback]3313226[/snapback]​*


yeah he told me he will definately be there...


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Jun 23 2005, 07:24 PM
> *yeah he told me he will definately be there...
> [snapback]3313238[/snapback]​*


K SEE YA FRIDAY NIGHT


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Jun 24 2005, 02:01 AM
> *K  SEE YA FRIDAY NIGHT
> [snapback]3313788[/snapback]​*


i wont be there friday i have to watch my neise but i'll call you 2morrow...


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

yeah last night was crazy "que no" Matt. Tore up my freaking living room looking for mickey mouse. any way I wont be out Friday. I have a Family day with the wifey and kids.ha ha ha. will be there Saturday. Representing Techniques Car Club...................................................


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

Hey X man hope to see your there at the picnic. Wasnt able to meet you at chicano Park at the Amigos show but I saw your car there. I hope to meet u


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

haha yeah i pulled up like what the fuck who got shot? :0


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

HERE'S THE LINK TO X-MANS SUNDAY MENUDO......

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=185367


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

Q.VO SO I WILL SEE YOU ALL SATURDAY AT NOON DONT BE LATE ,,, FOOD WILL GET COLD,,,, ANY ONE HAS A FOOTBALL? I HAVE A SOCCER BALL ,,,,,HEY TINY PUT ON YOUR WIRE WHEELS LOL (POBRESITO)


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Jun 24 2005, 05:50 PM
> *Q.VO SO I WILL SEE YOU ALL SATURDAY AT NOON DONT BE LATE ,,, FOOD WILL GET COLD,,,,  ANY ONE HAS A FOOTBALL? I HAVE A SOCCER BALL ,,,,,HEY TINY PUT ON YOUR WIRE WHEELS LOL  (POBRESITO)
> [snapback]3316647[/snapback]​*


i dont own wire wheels any more...


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Jun 24 2005, 05:08 PM
> *i dont own wire wheels any more...
> [snapback]3317383[/snapback]​*


AWWWWWWWWW POBRESITO :roflmao:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Jun 24 2005, 09:12 PM
> *AWWWWWWWWW POBRESITO  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3317393[/snapback]​*


simon :cheesy:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Jun 24 2005, 08:13 PM
> *simon  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3318149[/snapback]​*


you learning :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

THANKS TO ALL OF YOU HOMIES HAD A GOOD TIME (WE GAVE YOU CHANCE TO WIN THE SOCCER MATCH) I WILL POST SOME PICS ALSO ,,,THE ONLY THING BAD IS MY CAR GOT CRASHED BUT IS ALL GOOD IS BETTER THEN HITTING OTHER CARS QUE NO,, RIGHT NOW I;M LIKE ALMOST CRY LATEZ :twak:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

SOCCER MATCH


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

NICE RIDE QUE NO?


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

ORALE


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

QUE


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

nice rides...hey mario...my boy's in long beach right now...he'll be there till the end of summer, nows your chance to scope out the rims dogg!!!


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

Techniques represented in the soccor match but you guys gave us a bigg challenge ha ha ha. Thanks for having us homies bigg shout out to my homies from NuEsTrO EsTiLo . 
SOCCOR MATCH
TECHNIQUES 1 NUESTRO ESTILO 0

WE LL GIVE YOU A REMATCH....HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Jun 27 2005, 07:24 AM
> *Techniques represented in the soccor match but you guys gave us a bigg challenge ha ha ha. Thanks for having us homies bigg shout out to my homies from NuEsTrO EsTiLo .
> SOCCOR MATCH
> TECHNIQUES 1                          NUESTRO ESTILO 0
> ...


ORALE THIS FRIDAY AT THE PARKING LOT ON GRAND LOL REMATCH


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Not going to be there this Friday. Going to Northern Cali!


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

MARIO WE HAD TO BE POLITE AND GIVE YOU GUYS A BREAK WE DID NOT WANT TO embarrass YOU IN FRONT OF YOUR WIFES HAHAHAHHA


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

WHEELS FOR SALE 4 -17 INCH WHEEL TIRES ARE USED CHROME IS IN GOOD CONDITION $350.00


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

THEY ARE KMC VENOM 5 LUG


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

NEED CARDS==BANNERS===TSHIRTS==SHIRTS==MUGS==JACKETS==ANYTHING THIS GUY IS GOOD AND FAST AND CHEAP


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

YO WHERE IS EVERY ONE?


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

Don't know homie, looks like you been holding this topic down.

I think bernardo (61cruzer) still might up north.

I'm not sure about the rest........ :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my62impala_@Jun 30 2005, 12:02 AM
> *Don't know homie, looks like you been holding this topic down.
> 
> I think bernardo (61cruzer) still might up north.
> ...


LIKE EVERY ONE DISAPEARED,,


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

sorry ive been busy..here's a few more pics


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

FINALLY SOMEONE SHOWS UP...........SUP TINY U CRUZING FRIDAY NIGHT?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

nah imma be home friday night...i get off work at 330 and dont wanna wait and dont wanna go and come back...

PS-mercury for sale $8000 if u know anyone...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Jul 1 2005, 12:49 AM
> *PS-mercury for sale $8000 if u know anyone...
> [snapback]3348645[/snapback]​*


???damn...why sapo...why???



hey mario...you call my boy yet???


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

i dont really drive it anymore....so....


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

Whats up homies. just drop in to say whats up to everyone. whats this matt, your selling your ride Why?


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

are u going to pimp the regal out now.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

not gonna pimp anything just drive it for now...


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Jul 2 2005, 12:17 AM
> *not gonna pimp anything just drive it for now...
> [snapback]3353239[/snapback]​*


AWWWWWWWWW POBRESITO LOL :roflmao:


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

I wanted to wish everyone a happy 4th of july. hope everyone will be safe today. and have fun. From your Homie Mario & Fam


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

thanks mario...


Fellas! my blue mercury is for sale 7500 must sell!!! ask your homies...


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

whats up homies. I have a 86 regal for sale. everything is clean. The only flaw is the bumper filler in the back. if anybody is intrested Im only asking for $800. There nothing wrong with it I just bought a suburban and I need to get rid of it. Ill post some pics


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

heres a pic


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

i'll be on grand friday...


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Jul 6 2005, 10:45 PM
> *i'll be on grand friday...
> [snapback]3374178[/snapback]​*


FINALLY


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Jul 7 2005, 05:10 PM
> *FINALLY
> [snapback]3376895[/snapback]​*


if your lucky! j/k


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

So how was Esco? I not going to go cruzin Friday nights. Just going to spend time with my fam. :thumbsup:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

not too many out didnt stay very long...well bounced at 9...


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

If anybody is interstead.. theres a 66 Impala for sale at the junk yard in national city (ecology). Its complete not missing much at all. It has a 327 engine I think. Seen it there yesterday. 2K


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Jul 10 2005, 08:50 AM
> *If anybody is interstead.. theres a 66 Impala for sale at the junk yard in national city (ecology). Its complete not missing much at all.  It has a 327 engine I think.  Seen it there yesterday.  2K
> [snapback]3389795[/snapback]​*



do you know which one/where exactly?
i know someone who would be interested. :biggrin:


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Its the one thats next to the water park 805


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

I think its chula vista off the 805....... 825 Energy Way 
Chula Vista, CA


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

gracias, are you coming down next sunday?


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Jul 6 2005, 10:12 PM
> *whats up homies. I have a 86 regal for sale. everything is clean. The only flaw is the bumper filler in the back. if anybody is intrested Im only asking for $600. There nothing wrong with it I just bought a suburban and I need to get rid of it. Ill post some pics
> [snapback]3374050[/snapback]​*


ey mario u still have it my friend will buy it


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Jul 10 2005, 11:21 AM
> *I think its chula vista off the 805.......    825 Energy Way
> Chula Vista, CA
> [snapback]3390289[/snapback]​*


dam cruz send me that pic i want to see i reg size [email protected]


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

well the one in your identity duhh


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

Yes, still have the regal. But I'm working on the paperwork for it. Im looking for like 800 now cause I need some juice for the cutty.


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jul 10 2005, 04:36 PM
> *gracias, are you coming down next sunday?
> [snapback]3391703[/snapback]​*


Whats up John,
Not to sure about attend sunday menudo right now. I want to go but my fam wants to take another trip to Northern Ca. I meet George at the junk yard saturday he is with dukes. He said he knew you. I was looking for a rear end.. got one off a 68 nova for my 48.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

okay guys my mercury for only $7000...tell the homies please gracias...


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Jul 10 2005, 09:18 PM
> *Yes, still have the regal.  But I'm working on the paperwork for it. Im looking for like 800 now cause I need some juice for the cutty.
> [snapback]3392741[/snapback]​*


naw i told my friend 600 now he will think i'm ripping him off


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

so cruz sup with that picture? [email protected]


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

final price drop for the homies...$6000


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

:0 :0


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

ttt $6000 for the merc tell everyone u know :0


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Jul 11 2005, 11:58 PM
> *ttt $6000 for the merc tell everyone u know :0
> [snapback]3399003[/snapback]​*


i'll wait till it goes for 4000 lol :biggrin:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Jul 12 2005, 05:43 PM
> *i'll wait till it goes for 4000 lol :biggrin:
> [snapback]3401729[/snapback]​*


never...borrow 2g's or do a partnership...


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

where's everyone?


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

This is Marios wife, Vanessa. He is in the field for 10 days. He left on Monday morning. He told me to write in here in case you guys were missing him. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

sure vanessa...u dont got to lie for him...


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Jul 12 2005, 05:43 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3401729[/snapback]​*


when are u getting the plaques????


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Jul 14 2005, 10:14 PM
> *when are u getting the plaques????
> [snapback]3416477[/snapback]​*


soon we are working on hidros for the cars first,, the cuty is geting them now and in 2 months me but with geto fabs in san diego cheaper.. we got stickers for now


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

HEY MARIOS IS GROUNDED ,,!!!!! LOL :biggrin: :roflmao: :twak: 
MARIO ASK FOR FORGIVENESS :worship:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Jul 17 2005, 07:53 PM
> *ttt
> [snapback]3427952[/snapback]​*


what is ttt? tell ya man stay away from the pipe


----------



## 65SWANGN (Jan 24, 2004)

hey guys havent seen yall since the picnic , the guy who cut my car is looking for work . he charges 600 for install , he also can get prohopper setups for a grand let me know if your interested.Might see yall in esco this friday
Johnny


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 65SWANGN_@Jul 18 2005, 10:45 PM
> *hey guys havent seen yall since the picnic , the guy who cut my car is looking for work . he charges 600 for install , he also can get prohopper setups for a grand let me know if your interested.Might see yall in esco this friday
> Johnny
> [snapback]3432790[/snapback]​*


i wont be in esco friday but hey if i ever get around to lifting the regal i'll use ur guy... 

...good to see u back and on here johnny


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 65SWANGN_@Jul 18 2005, 06:45 PM
> *hey guys havent seen yall since the picnic , the guy who cut my car is looking for work . he charges 600 for install , he also can get prohopper setups for a grand let me know if your interested.Might see yall in esco this friday
> Johnny
> [snapback]3432790[/snapback]​*


hey homie, I'm from O'side. I'm looking for install on my deuce.
I'll be back there around Sept 15th, I'd like to see some of his previous 
set-ups, and also how long it'll take to be complete....

Sept 15th is a long time away, Send me a PM and I'll definately keep in touch.

Hit me Back!


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by my62impala_@Jul 19 2005, 01:11 AM
> *hey homie, I'm from O'side. I'm looking for install on my deuce.
> I'll be back there around Sept 15th, I'd like to see some of his previous
> set-ups, and also how long it'll take to be complete....
> ...


 :thumbsup: 

See you in a year.


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

latez cruz be safe homie peace out if you need anything while your are gone just call me homie


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65SWANGN_@Jul 18 2005, 06:45 PM
> *hey guys havent seen yall since the picnic , the guy who cut my car is looking for work . he charges 600 for install , he also can get prohopper setups for a grand let me know if your interested.Might see yall in esco this friday
> Johnny
> [snapback]3432790[/snapback]​*


hey johnny sup homie hope o see ya friday i,m down fro some juice 760-207-8242


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

plaques carlos...


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Jul 19 2005, 08:20 PM
> *plaques carlos...
> [snapback]3440259[/snapback]​*


SOON


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

hmmm...we'll see...if i dont sell the mercury by aug 1st then i'm keeping it and it's getting some 13''s


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

Hey homies whats going on. Im back in the hood. just got back from training in the sticks. is there anything going on. are you guys going down to esco friday. dam homies havent seen ya for awhile.


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Jul 20 2005, 07:10 AM
> *Hey homies whats going on. Im back in the hood. just got back from training in the sticks. is there anything going on. are you guys going down to esco friday. dam homies havent seen ya for awhile.
> [snapback]3442055[/snapback]​*


tiny (matt) said you were grounded no computer homie


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Jul 19 2005, 09:34 PM
> *hmmm...we'll see...if i dont sell the mercury by aug 1st then i'm keeping it and it's getting some 13''s
> [snapback]3440615[/snapback]​*


finally you are coming to your sense ,,,start looking for those 13s


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

tiny u better come this friday ese


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

hahahahah....Grounded.


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Jul 18 2005, 08:21 PM
> *i wont be in esco friday but hey if i ever get around to lifting the regal i'll use ur guy...
> 
> ...good to see u back and on here johnny
> [snapback]3433512[/snapback]​*


you got to babysitt again?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Jul 20 2005, 10:52 PM
> *you got to babysitt again?
> [snapback]3446061[/snapback]​*


no i work from 1 to 9:30 but i might be able to get off at 7. i will try to get there but no promises(they fucked up my work schedule this week)...


----------



## 65SWANGN (Jan 24, 2004)

Hey homies if weather is bad this fri might not go , as far as the juice goes give me a call and i ll hook you up with my homie and work out sumthin out Matt has my #


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

yo mario, i called my homie...his number is stil good...sorry to hear you can't get a hold of him...and sorry i haven't called, but i went throuh some drama, and i didn't have my cell charger for a while, but i have my cell up-n-runnin now, so give me a call tonight, ill give you my homies cell number again!!! or whatever you want to do homie...its up to you!!!


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

That set up looks good. I sure my62impala will hit you up. Where's does the homie work at?


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

whats up cruz when you leaving. we should have a bbq before you take off.


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

I leave this Monday coming 25th LAX


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

lets thrown one last bbq before you roll homie.


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

I already have things planed with my wife and kids sat and sunday.


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Jul 21 2005, 11:08 AM
> *I already have things planed with my wife and kids sat and sunday.
> [snapback]3449783[/snapback]​*


lets all go to hooters this friday


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

que no mario?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Jul 21 2005, 03:35 PM
> *lets all go to hooters this friday
> [snapback]3449955[/snapback]​*


pendejo :uh:

j/k


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Jul 21 2005, 12:21 PM
> *pendejo :uh:
> 
> j/k
> [snapback]3450202[/snapback]​*


hey cabron calmate lol


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

:0


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

:twak:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

okay guys imma try to sneak out of work at 7 so hopefully i'll be there 2nite...peace


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

what up fellas roundtable was fun, mario/johnny/cruz u all missed out. later


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Jul 23 2005, 12:02 AM
> *what up fellas roundtable was fun, mario/johnny/cruz u all missed out. later
> [snapback]3462575[/snapback]​*


NEXT WEEK HOOTERS YEEEEEHAAAAA!!!!


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

wha does ttt mean?


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

to the top


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hydryan_@Jul 23 2005, 05:32 PM
> *to the top
> [snapback]3465775[/snapback]​*


cool


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

100.00 going once


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

any music player in here $200.00 obo


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

That's a clean decent set up. 
But I have alot more questions...
I did get your PM. 
And I'll be hittin' you back once I return.





:thumbsup:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

ttt...


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

hey fellas what up?


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

whats going on homies, hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

people keep calling but no takers....2.5 days left...


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Jul 26 2005, 01:39 PM
> *people keep calling but no takers....2.5 days left...
> [snapback]3483492[/snapback]​*


hahahahaha told ya ese look for hose 13's


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

I NEED A LOAN OF 1 G FOR MY SET UP FROM A RICH GUY (MAT) I'LL MAKE MONTHLY PAYMENTS LOL :tears: :happysad:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Jul 26 2005, 08:08 PM
> *I NEED A LOAN OF 1 G    FOR MY SET UP FROM A RICH GUY (MAT) I'LL MAKE MONTHLY PAYMENTS LOL :tears:  :happysad:
> [snapback]3484942[/snapback]​*


i'm not rich...just cheap. i pinch pennies...

...nice try carlos...


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

:tears: :guns:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

dry them tears pops


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

reds hydos is selling setups for about 799.00 you should look into that.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Jul 27 2005, 02:50 AM
> *reds hydos is selling setups for about 799.00 you should look into that.
> [snapback]3488026[/snapback]​*


i would not buy reds if i were u... get pro hopper or v-max shit...


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Jul 26 2005, 11:56 PM
> *i would not buy reds if i were u... get pro hopper or v-max shit...
> [snapback]3488332[/snapback]​*


reds is the best brand out there


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

WHEN IS THE DUKES CAR SHOW IN OCEANSIDE?


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

GOT IT


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Jul 27 2005, 06:15 PM
> *reds is the best brand out there
> [snapback]3491770[/snapback]​*


bullshit


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Jul 27 2005, 04:15 PM
> *reds is the best brand out there
> [snapback]3491770[/snapback]​*


???WHAT???


showtime baby!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Jul 28 2005, 12:07 AM
> *bullshit
> [snapback]3494731[/snapback]​*


REDS YEEEEHAAAAA


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

I DONT KNOW THAS WHAT LIL ROB HAS REDS HYDROS AND HE LIKES QUALYTI


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Jul 28 2005, 05:16 PM
> *I DONT KNOW THAS WHAT LIL ROB HAS REDS HYDROS AND HE LIKES QUALYTI
> [snapback]3497657[/snapback]​*


:ugh: :uh:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Jul 28 2005, 05:16 PM
> *REDS  YEEEEHAAAAA
> [snapback]3497648[/snapback]​*


are u still thinking of tiny or ghetto fab doing ur install? if i were u i'd go to Trey's he'll get u v-max shit and he's local ....


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Jul 28 2005, 01:36 PM
> *are u still thinking of tiny or ghetto fab doing ur install? if i were u i'd go to Trey's he'll get u v-max shit and he's local ....
> [snapback]3497917[/snapback]​*


where he at? i was thinking ghetto fab i dont know about tiny the 2nd


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

from centre city head west on mission turn left on rock springs rd and he's in the alley on the right(past farmer boys) and on the right of dick's upolstry...his number is (760)489-5388 tell him matthew w/ the mercury sent you


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

2800.00 for juice 2300.00 bags with him


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

trying to make a deal with chevy john on his 49 chevy


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

monday my car goes in to get the front brake/suspension swap from a early 90''s Towncar to fit my 13''s...


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Jul 28 2005, 04:47 PM
> *monday my car goes in to get the front brake/suspension swap from a early 90''s Towncar to fit my 13''s...
> [snapback]3499520[/snapback]​*


told ya lol


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Jul 28 2005, 02:44 PM
> *2800.00 for juice
> [snapback]3498602[/snapback]​*


But what do you get for the $2800?
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Jul 28 2005, 04:47 PM
> *monday my car goes in to get the front brake/suspension swap from a early 90''s Towncar to fit my 13''s...
> [snapback]3499520[/snapback]​*


COOL I'LL SEND YOU THE MEMBERSHIP APLICATION AND RULES LOL :biggrin:


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

Hey Cruzito.........hit me back when your all set up in Oki with
internet.

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my62impala_@Jul 28 2005, 07:31 PM
> *But what do you get for the $2800?
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> [snapback]3500533[/snapback]​*


he old me every thing SS,PANCKACKE,SEE SAW F,B,2 CORNERS,3 PUMPS, 8 BATERYS, BUT NO REINFORZED


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Jul 28 2005, 02:20 PM
> *from centre city head west on mission turn left on rock springs rd and he's in the alley on the right(past farmer boys) and on the right of dick's upolstry...his number is (760)489-5388 tell him matthew w/ the mercury sent you
> [snapback]3498364[/snapback]​*


PROBABLY WILL GO WITH GHETTO FABS


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

CHEAPER $1800 2 PUMPS 6 BATT, 6 SWITCHES


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

I think that's kinda steep. 

As for the pancake, seesaw, f/b.....that's not but a couple extra
3, 6 or 12 prong switches.....which good ones run less the $50 each
for 12 prong..

that's why I told that other homie I had alot more questions...there's
alot to look out for when hooking in hydros.....


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

I JUST WANT TO HAVE FUN WITH THEM DONT PLAN TO USE THEM ALOT


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Jul 28 2005, 07:36 PM
> *CHEAPER $1800 2 PUMPS 6 BATT, 6 SWITCHES
> [snapback]3500597[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Jul 28 2005, 07:41 PM
> *I JUST WANT TO HAVE FUN WITH THEM DONT PLAN TO USE THEM ALOT
> [snapback]3500658[/snapback]​*



Cmon Homie,
that's what everyone thinks or wants.

But you'll see, once you start hittin that shit.

You need to keep them batteries charged all the time.
I guarantee you'll hit switches a least once or twice _everytime_
you drive your ride.


'96-'97 was the last time I had switches, And I still miss them!


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Whats up Daniel,
I'm here in Oki already.. e-mail me at yahoo..


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

cruzito.....what's up !! 
where you at?
I


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

right now in courtney but maybe headed to swab!


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

I can't get on yahoo........

I'l be there Sat @ 1800 on white beach.

PM me your number


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

schwab to do what?
I thought ur intel bn......

What kinda ride you got?


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Alright, just e-mail me here better. I don't have anything yet. no car either.. is it this sat?


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

yea this sat..........
I don't have any way to get around either...
probably have to take the libo bus to Kadena then cab to foster.

I tried to email Gonzo, but he never hit me back...

So how are you getting around, sponsor?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Jul 28 2005, 11:33 PM
> *he old me every thing SS,PANCKACKE,SEE SAW F,B,2 CORNERS,3 PUMPS, 8 BATERYS, BUT NO REINFORZED
> [snapback]3500571[/snapback]​*


i would do that but why 3 pumps u want to stand on 3? subtact a pump if u want it cheaper...and trey will do better work and use better parts...and is local. dont be cheap man if ur gonna do it do it good...


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Jul 28 2005, 11:31 PM
> *COOL I'LL SEND YOU THE MEMBERSHIP APLICATION AND RULES LOL :biggrin:
> [snapback]3500537[/snapback]​*


bring it friday to grand...


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Jul 28 2005, 07:50 PM
> *Whats up Daniel,
> I'm here in Oki already.. e-mail me at yahoo..
> [snapback]3500767[/snapback]​*


ey cruz sup homie going to pick up your 63 for friday k


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Jul 28 2005, 08:05 PM
> *i would do that but why 3 pumps u want to stand on 3? subtact a pump if u want it cheaper...and trey will do better work and use better parts...and is local. dont be cheap man if ur gonna do it do it good...
> [snapback]3500946[/snapback]​*


my bad he said 2 pumps thats 1 g more then geto fabs


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Jul 28 2005, 08:11 PM
> *bring it friday to grand...
> [snapback]3500996[/snapback]​*


dam i need to transalate in english we have them in espanol only we working on them


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Jul 29 2005, 12:13 AM
> *my bad he said 2 pumps thats 1 g more then geto fabs
> [snapback]3501027[/snapback]​*


oh well in that case....the answer is obvious...


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Jul 28 2005, 08:05 PM
> *i would do that but why 3 pumps u want to stand on 3? subtact a pump if u want it cheaper...and trey will do better work and use better parts...and is local. dont be cheap man if ur gonna do it do it good...
> [snapback]3500946[/snapback]​*



I'll have to hit you up, when I get back. To checkyour
homies work. If it the right price and the right deal I'll
hook it up. I already got 4 pumps, batts, switches, i'm just 
looking for good install place and price.

Hit me back on PM so I can save it until Sept when I get
back.


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Jul 28 2005, 08:15 PM
> *oh well in that case....the answer is obvious...
> [snapback]3501041[/snapback]​*


i will tell what they mean in english lol the rules are easy no major rules is all about respect.


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

temecula


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

latez see ya 2morrow


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Jul 29 2005, 12:19 AM
> *temecula
> [snapback]3501072[/snapback]​*


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Jul 28 2005, 08:39 PM
> *
> [snapback]3501232[/snapback]​*


you from temecula?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Jul 29 2005, 12:40 AM
> *you from temecula?
> [snapback]3501242[/snapback]​*


yeah. why?


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Jul 28 2005, 08:46 PM
> *yeah. why?
> [snapback]3501290[/snapback]​*


read it on first page

i lived there for a few years then moved to esco with a chick
now i go over there every couple days runnings papers back and forth between L.A.

how long have you lived there


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Jul 29 2005, 12:48 AM
> *read it on first page
> 
> i lived there for a few years then moved to esco with a chick
> ...


i didnt see anything on the first page but i've lived in temecula on and off for the last 4 years...before i lived in esco. and now i commute to rancho bernardo everyday for work...

u still live in esco bomber?


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

hey whats up homies. Im going to head out this friday. I havent seen you homies in awhile so Im going to come check you all out. Im leaving really soon to Iraq.


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG+Jul 28 2005, 09:02 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now i live in whittier but i go to temecula every week for my dad he is building a small shopping center there
but i lived there from 96-02


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Jul 29 2005, 01:15 AM
> *now i live in whittier but i go to temecula every week for my dad he is building a small shopping center there
> but i lived there from 96-02
> [snapback]3501454[/snapback]​*


oh yeah that's cool whittier is a nice place to nice as well...


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

cool so when is the next BBQ.


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Jul 28 2005, 09:17 PM
> *oh yeah that's cool whittier is a nice place to nice as well...
> [snapback]3501462[/snapback]​*


it's ok. i'm in south whittier so it's shitty
alot different from temecula,
what area of temecula do you live in


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

incase u guys didnt know there is a LIL picnic saturday in san pedro i will be there...


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Jul 29 2005, 01:26 AM
> *it's ok. i'm in south whittier so it's shitty
> alot different from temecula,
> what area of temecula do you live in
> [snapback]3501501[/snapback]​*


i hate temecula it's too country and white for me. but i live in rainbow valley right between temecula creek inn and pechanga(closer to TCI though)


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Jul 28 2005, 09:28 PM
> *i hate temecula it's too country and white for me. but i live in rainbow valley right between temecula creek inn and pechanga(closer to TCI though)
> [snapback]3501515[/snapback]​*


haha yeah that's why i left and it's small word gets around

i ran out of women had to leave town cuz of female drama
all them damn people are full of shit and everyone in temec puts up a front to be something they aren't

i moved there because my dad bought a restaurant and built another once i got met my wife she lived in chino hills i was like hell yeah, it's my ticket outta here


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Jul 29 2005, 01:33 AM
> *haha yeah that's why i left and it's small word gets around
> 
> i ran out of women had to leave town cuz of female drama
> ...


hahaha yeah that's too true. i just applied for CHP i'm hoping that's MY ticket out...LOL


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Jul 28 2005, 09:59 PM
> *hahaha yeah that's too true. i just applied for CHP i'm hoping that's MY ticket out...LOL
> [snapback]3501714[/snapback]​*


cool the chp around there were cool with me

i would be driving the 52 ass on the floor bumping oldies through 2000 watts of stereo and they would pull up next to me with a thumbs up lol


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Jul 29 2005, 02:02 AM
> *cool the chp around there were cool with me
> 
> i would be driving the 52 ass on the floor bumping oldies through 2000 watts of stereo and they would pull up next to me with a thumbs up lol
> [snapback]3501741[/snapback]​*


shit they either stare me down or just pull me over and say my car is too low in the rear... :uh:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Jul 28 2005, 09:24 PM
> *cool so when is the next BBQ.
> [snapback]3501492[/snapback]​*


before u leave (rematch)


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Jul 28 2005, 09:59 PM
> *hahaha yeah that's too true. i just applied for CHP i'm hoping that's MY ticket out...LOL
> [snapback]3501714[/snapback]​*


CHP?


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Jul 28 2005, 09:59 PM
> *hahaha yeah that's too true. i just applied for CHP i'm hoping that's MY ticket out...LOL
> [snapback]3501714[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :twak: :machinegun: :thumbsdown: :guns:


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Jul 28 2005, 10:28 PM
> *i hate temecula it's too country and white for me. but i live in rainbow valley right between temecula creek inn and pechanga(closer to TCI though)
> [snapback]3501515[/snapback]​*



hahah, I pass through there, my vieja es de Escondido :biggrin:


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

hey homies Im heading out to esco right now. see u all there.


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

ORALE WILL B THERE SAROUND 7


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

pretty chill 2day fellas...minus police incident...

MARIO...get the bbq date set and we go from there. saturday is best for me but if a sunday i need like 2 week notice to get it off work..


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

yeah I start working the dates. last night was pretty dead for lowriding. carlos keep talking to homie about the 49 fleetline. also Im very interested in lil carlos 65 man I hope that I can get it from him. let me know and keep me in mind for the 65..


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Jul 30 2005, 11:09 AM
> *yeah I start working the dates. last night was pretty dead for lowriding. carlos keep talking to homie about the 49 fleetline. also Im very interested in lil carlos 65 man I hope that I can get it from him. let me know and keep me in mind for the 65..
> [snapback]3510409[/snapback]​*


simon


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Jul 29 2005, 11:18 PM
> *pretty chill 2day fellas...minus police incident...
> 
> MARIO...get the bbq date set and we go from there. saturday is best for me but if a sunday i need like 2 week notice to get it off work..
> [snapback]3508850[/snapback]​*


yupsaturday is best for me to


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Jul 29 2005, 11:18 PM
> *pretty chill 2day fellas...minus police incident...
> 
> MARIO...get the bbq date set and we go from there. saturday is best for me but if a sunday i need like 2 week notice to get it off work..
> [snapback]3508850[/snapback]​*


and almost fight


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

Leo and i hit up 43rd in daygo 2nite...real chill. i think we gonna roll there every sunday now...

...whoever down to roll let's roll uffin:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

oh i work sunday besides i take my wife to church on sun eves


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

tiny you know any place to make the plaques closer then L.A?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Aug 1 2005, 06:53 PM
> *tiny you know any place to make the plaques closer then L.A?
> [snapback]3522692[/snapback]​*


hmm no i dont sorry...but LA aint far lazy..


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

hey guys in the next couple weeks the mercury will be out with the bags and in with the 2 pumps... 

have a nice day...


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Aug 1 2005, 07:20 PM
> *hey guys in the next couple weeks the mercury will be out with the bags and in with the 2 pumps...
> 
> have a nice day...
> [snapback]3524261[/snapback]​*


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Aug 1 2005, 07:20 PM
> *hey guys in the next couple weeks the mercury will be out with the bags and in with the 2 pumps...
> 
> have a nice day...
> [snapback]3524261[/snapback]​*


are u puing hydraulics? if so sell me the bags :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

tiny is this how u want your interior?


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

HEY HOMIE WHATS UP WITH THE 65....I WANT IT NOW!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

WHERE ARE YOU TRYING TO MAKE YOU PLAQUE. HAVE YOU TRIED PLAQUEWERKS.COM

THAT WERE WE GET OURS DONE AT


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

HOMIE WILL SHIP EM TO YOU CHEAP


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Aug 2 2005, 04:32 PM
> *tiny is this how u want your interior?
> [snapback]3528149[/snapback]​*


similar...


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Aug 2 2005, 02:47 PM
> *are u puing hydraulics?  if so sell me the bags :biggrin:
> [snapback]3527442[/snapback]​*


the car will go in beginning of week for the hyds...

...sorry but amanda, leo's girl, her dad is buying them from me...


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

[/B]TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB REPRESENTING IN CAMP FALLUJAH IRAQ


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 2 2005, 12:53 PM
> *WHERE ARE YOU TRYING TO MAKE YOU PLAQUE. HAVE YOU TRIED PLAQUEWERKS.COM
> 
> THAT WERE WE GET OURS DONE AT
> [snapback]3528366[/snapback]​*


maybe we are going to make them there to


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Aug 2 2005, 02:27 PM
> *the car will go in beginning of week for the hyds...
> 
> ...sorry but amanda, leo's girl, her dad is buying them from me...
> [snapback]3529061[/snapback]​*


i want them loco me firts $$$$$


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Aug 2 2005, 07:09 PM
> *i want them loco me firts $$$$$
> [snapback]3529286[/snapback]​*


no i will not support bags in the 63...


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 2 2005, 12:52 PM
> *HEY HOMIE WHATS UP WITH THE 65....I WANT IT NOW!!!!!!!!!  LOL
> [snapback]3528359[/snapback]​*


orale bring the cash :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Aug 2 2005, 03:10 PM
> *no i will not support bags in the 63...
> [snapback]3529291[/snapback]​*


u sux


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

are you serious about selling it now. cause I ll will sell the cutlass now before I leave to get the 65. call me homie so we can talk about it or pm your number so I can talk to you.. send me some pics of the 65 again.


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 2 2005, 06:55 PM
> *are you serious about selling it now. cause I ll  will sell the cutlass now before I leave to get the 65. call me homie so we can talk about it or pm your number so I can talk to you.. send me some pics of the 65 again.
> [snapback]3530488[/snapback]​*


sur i will tell jr or call him


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

i'm picking up another car this weekend so say by to the regal...

..bad news is the hydro/air swap will have to have a couple months...


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Aug 3 2005, 02:22 PM
> *i'm picking up another car this weekend so say by to the regal...
> 
> ..bad news is the hydro/air swap will have to have a couple months...
> [snapback]3535501[/snapback]​*


cool what car?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Aug 3 2005, 07:23 PM
> *cool what car?
> [snapback]3535984[/snapback]​*


it's a sercret... :nono:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Aug 3 2005, 04:30 PM
> *it's a sercret... :nono:
> [snapback]3536480[/snapback]​*


is the one you told me about huh? towncar baboso


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

I want to see it again. we can I come check it out.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Aug 3 2005, 10:04 PM
> *is the one you told me about huh? towncar baboso
> [snapback]3537019[/snapback]​*


no it isnt...


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 3 2005, 06:26 PM
> *I want to see it again. we can I come check it out.
> [snapback]3537212[/snapback]​*


call him


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

well my new deal didnt work out but someone is supposed to buy my regal next week then imma try for that towncar...


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

ey tiny what would u do? the blue 84 monte carlo for my 63 (you were on that topic later 2day


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

i'd keep the 63


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

it was the 77 caddy huh?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

no it was the 92 roadmaster but it didnt work out...

Leo and i were about to make a roadtrip to oregon...

oh well...


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Aug 3 2005, 09:13 PM
> *no it was the 92 roadmaster but it didnt work out...
> 
> Leo and i were about to make a roadtrip to oregon...
> ...


dammm


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

i think we have the meeting on saurday


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Aug 4 2005, 01:17 AM
> *i think we have the meeting on saurday
> [snapback]3538425[/snapback]​*


i'll be in oregon... 

it's for a good cause tho... uffin:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Aug 4 2005, 01:13 AM
> *no it was the 92 roadmaster but it didnt work out...
> 
> Leo and i were about to make a roadtrip to oregon...
> ...


looks like leo and i are making the trip afterall...


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

when u leaving when u coming back so we can arrange meeting talk to leo man get him in


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

mario so sup with 65?


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

i just called you. but no answer. so he he willing to let it go now.


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

here are some pics!!!!!!


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)




----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

:0


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

carlos' cutty looks very nice...

nice uppers


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

call me carlos asap...


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

hey homie After seeing the cutlass on hydro. Im having second thoughts. but I still looking to get that 65. Im try to sell the cutty to get it.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 5 2005, 02:19 PM~3546628
> *hey homie After seeing the cutlass on hydro. Im having second thoughts. but I still looking to get that 65. Im try to sell the cutty to get it.
> *


gimme carlos jr #...


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 5 2005, 10:19 AM~3546628
> *hey homie After seeing the cutlass on hydro. Im having second thoughts. but I still looking to get that 65. Im try to sell the cutty to get it.
> *


nah is nohing compared to an impala homie


----------



## bizzle (Sep 27, 2004)

Anyone ever seen that pink 63? Saw it near the pier.


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bizzle_@Aug 5 2005, 09:29 PM~3550119
> *Anyone ever seen that pink 63?  Saw it near the pier.
> *


in oceanside?


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

How was it last night. I hope everyone had a great time. Did johnny check out the 65 for me?


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 6 2005, 12:05 PM~3552431
> *How was it last night. I hope everyone had a great time. Did johnny check out the 65 for me?
> *


HEY NO JONNY DID NOT BUT WE HAD A GOOD TIME ALOT OF LOWRIDERS GROUP CC WAS THERE WIH 4 CARS


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

is 3.30 matt and carlos jr are 30 min away from oregon.....so far good trip with no music :roflmao:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

is 5.30 guys are like 20 min away from border of oregon (got music going now)


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

is was 8 pm and the guys still havent made o destination yet sux long ass drive


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

must going real real slow 20 mph


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

8:35 talked to the guys there on there way back from oregon on the roadmaser
they love the car playing like lil kids with the switches


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

WELL LAST TIME THEY WERE DOING GOOD LATER


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

whats up homies. just posted the ride for sale. lets see if it sells. so I can pick up the 65


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

homies lets do a bbq tomorrow at my house. let mw know if you all want to come. just spare the moment thing. lets make it happen.


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

guys still in the road


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

got a flat tire and cant get the knok off off so guys stuck on the road


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

finally left car in stockon will arrive to esco at 8.30 pm


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

finally got back damn that trip was a bitch...


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

post a pic of the "new" ride........... :dunno:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by my62impala_@Aug 8 2005, 04:12 AM~3559393
> *post a pic of the "new" ride........... :dunno:
> *


ride still in stockton till thursday...


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

mario sup with the BBQ ALL THE CREW IS HERE NOW.


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

whats cracking. well let get something going for the weekend. then after lets go cruising somewhere. let me talk to some of the homies and see if there free to come.


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

homies are you guys going to the San Diego car club show on the 21st. Im try to make it the last show before I take off. you homies should enter the show too. its in chula vista.


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

show


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

hopefully i can bring a car there...


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by my62impala_@Aug 8 2005, 04:12 AM~3559393
> *post a pic of the "new" ride........... :dunno:
> *


uffin:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

DAMM I AM GOING TO LOOK GOOD DRIVING HAT RIDE


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Aug 9 2005, 05:11 PM~3571206
> *DAMM I AM GOING TO LOOK GOOD DRIVING HAT RIDE
> *


junior needs to hurry and sell his impala...LOL


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Aug 9 2005, 01:43 PM~3571401
> *junior needs to hurry and sell his impala...LOL
> *


PM the deal you guys did


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

im working on it. does anybody want to buy the cutlass


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

im trying to sell the cutlass as fast as I can to get the 65 before I leave


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 8 2005, 01:36 PM~3561816
> *whats cracking. well let get something going for the weekend. then after lets go cruising somewhere. let me talk to some of the homies and see if there free to come.
> *


orale


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

hey mario i been calling jonnys homie for the switches for he dont answer his call ? is he still in buisness?


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

simone. you need to call johnny so he can get with him.


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

he gave me his card (vic) dont have jonnys #


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Aug 9 2005, 07:39 PM~3572164
> *he gave me his card (vic) dont have jonnys #
> *


just leave victor a message...he'll get at you..


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Aug 9 2005, 07:10 PM~3573214
> *just leave victor a message...he'll get at you..
> *


i did like 10 already....


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Aug 9 2005, 11:12 PM~3573229
> *i did like 10 already....
> *


PM sent


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Aug 9 2005, 07:32 PM~3573399
> *PM sent
> *


replyed 10-4 over lol


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Aug 9 2005, 11:53 PM~3573576
> *replyed  10-4 over lol
> *


well then i dont know :dunno:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

:twak: :guns: this oes for tiny :uh:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

watch it buddy


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 9 2005, 02:19 PM~3571675
> *im trying to sell the cutlass as fast as I can to get the 65 before I leave
> *


How much is the 65?
Why don't you just get a loan? then put your ride on the lemon lot..
you'll be able to pay back the loan with the hazardous duty, tax free, and 
FSA with no sweat....

Just a thought.......

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :dunno:


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

I have 2 loans out already cant get another.


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

whats up homies. check this out 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...5&#entry3583525


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

leo and i are going to pick my car up saturday


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

simon you can pick them up friday


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 10 2005, 06:59 PM~3583563
> *whats up homies. check this out
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...5&#entry3583525
> *


dont work...


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Aug 10 2005, 07:24 PM~3583706
> *simon you can pick them up friday
> *


gracias


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 10 2005, 02:59 PM~3583563
> *whats up homies. check this out
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...5&#entry3583525
> *


what is it? it dont open


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

any one watching the lowrider show today on history channel?


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

mario,
put your ride in the lemon lot. I'm sure you'll sell it there.


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

oh well it was working.


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

here you all go click on the links in there

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=193720&st=1180


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 11 2005, 07:12 AM~3592599
> *here you all go click on the links in there
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=193720&st=1180
> *


orale mario lol


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

ey cruz que pasa hows okinawa homie?


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Aug 11 2005, 09:22 AM~3593121
> *orale mario lol
> *


cochino lol :roflmao: MATTTTT dont look in this links man


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

1,800.00 set up with vic... 2pumps 6 batt,,extend upper arms done in 1.5 day,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Aug 11 2005, 05:43 PM~3594765
> *done in 1.5 day,,,,,,,,,,,
> *


:0


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Aug 11 2005, 04:47 PM~3596050
> *:0
> *


yup he said bring it friday eve out by saturday eve .... i dont know,,,hey we might have another new member by his weekend with a 65 impala just left the house right now is a nice ride.....


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

ey tiny so 6.45 or 7 the latest for the meet..here at the house , by he way you did not click on those links did you? bad boy you going to hell if you did,,,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Aug 11 2005, 09:47 PM~3596423
> *:0
> yup he said  bring it friday eve out by saturday eve .... i dont know,,,hey we might have another new member by his weekend with a 65 impala just left the house right now is a nice ride.....
> *


cool. be sure to bring ur car so it'll be lifted :biggrin:

...and i'm asumming the "possible new member" will be at the meeting friday?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Aug 11 2005, 09:49 PM~3596431
> *ey tiny so 6.45 or 7 the latest for the meet..here at the house , by he way you did not click on those links did you?  bad boy you going to hell if you did,,,,,, :biggrin:
> *


carlos jr told me715 :0 but yeah i'll be over right after work, 645-7. i got to get those wheels from you too 

and i wasnt going to look at the link til you told me not to. i couldnt resist after yopu said no :0


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Aug 11 2005, 06:03 PM~3596854
> *cool. be sure to bring ur car so it'll be lifted :biggrin:
> 
> ...and i'm asumming the "possible new member" will be at the meeting friday?
> *


yup he will be here.


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Aug 11 2005, 06:05 PM~3596869
> *carlos jr told me715 :0 but yeah i'll be over right after work, 645-7. i got to get those wheels from you too
> 
> and i wasnt going to look at the link til you told me not to. i couldnt resist after yopu said no :0
> *


you going to hell buddy pig perver cant resist temption huh? devil going to hunt you down.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

:roflmao:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Aug 11 2005, 07:09 PM~3597236
> *:roflmao:
> *


yeah you wont be laughing so hard when u in hell


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

ey iny found your baby pic ... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

ey tiny dont forget my remote and manual for the deck if u have it,,,


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Aug 11 2005, 11:14 PM~3597277
> *ey iny found your baby pic ... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Aug 12 2005, 12:13 AM~3597698
> *ey tiny dont forget my remote and manual for the deck if u have it,,,
> *


thanks for reminding me i'll put them by my keys...


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

whats up homie. Im have a bbq at my house tomorrow if you all want to come. let me know whats up homies.


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

tiny dont forget the topic obout nuestro estilo k..


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

What's up with them pic??

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

got my 14''s back from mario and they are on the merc again...yay!

went down to nationalcity 2nite, it was a lot of fun...had a good time.


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Aug 15 2005, 12:44 AM~3624810
> *got my 14''s back from mario and they are on the merc again...yay!
> 
> went down to nationalcity 2nite, it was a lot of fun...had a good time.
> *


cool hydraulics?


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

don't know if you guys check this out yet.....
:biggrin: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=195745&st=0


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

any raza from north county coming down to the san diego car club
show this weekend,sunday aug. 21st?


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

tiny i was trying to quote this on friday night member?

you don't stop having fun because you get old.....
you get old because you stop having fun!! ENJOY LIFE !!


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Aug 15 2005, 07:17 PM~3629767
> *tiny i was trying to quote this on friday night member?
> 
> you don't stop having fun because you get old.....
> ...



SALUD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 15 2005, 07:40 PM~3630012
> *SALUD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

so mario i missed the rematch on soccer,,,,,,,,,,,,,lucky you


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

65 STILL WAITING FOR YOU


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

yeah I know. well Im not going to sell the cutty anymore. Im going to juice it and get it ready for 06. well I found out today that I leave aug 28 to go to the shit hole of the world. take care homie and do the damn thing here In BIG SD.


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

orale homie you take care up there ,,anything you need just halla,, send pics when u up there with a big ass machine gun ,,,,,,,,,, :machinegun:


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

HOPEFULLY I WILL SEE YOU ALL THIS WEEKEND FOR THE LAST TIME TILL I GET BACK AT THE SAN DIEGO C.C SHOW.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 16 2005, 04:14 PM~3637911
> *HOPEFULLY I WILL SEE YOU ALL THIS WEEKEND FOR THE LAST TIME TILL I GET BACK AT THE SAN DIEGO C.C SHOW.
> *



you coming down on sunday?

hit me up....be cool to meet some raza from LIL. :biggrin:


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

ill be there homie look out for me


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

MAYBE TINY WILL GO ?


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

EY TINY YOU FOUND OUT ANITHING ABOUT THE COPY WRITE?
SO YOU GUYS GOING FRIDAY TO STOCKTON?


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 16 2005, 07:49 PM~3639351
> *ill be there homie look out for me
> *



for sure homie.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Aug 16 2005, 11:50 PM~3639362
> *MAYBE TINY WILL GO ?
> *


can't  work wont let me have it off :tears:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Aug 17 2005, 12:35 AM~3639654
> *EY TINY YOU FOUND OUT ANITHING ABOUT THE COPY WRITE?
> SO YOU GUYS GOING FRIDAY TO STOCKTON?
> *


yeah i got the trailer so friday night we leave...


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

dam homie that sucks. well I guess Ill see ya when I see ya. take care matt.


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Aug 16 2005, 09:18 PM~3639935
> *yeah i got the trailer so friday night we leave...
> *


you got the trailer here or in stockton? why dont you guys leave saturday around 5 am come back around midnight,,


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Aug 16 2005, 09:16 PM~3639907
> *can't  work wont let me have it off :tears:
> *


call in sick :biggrin:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Aug 17 2005, 04:43 PM~3642909
> *you got the trailer here or in stockton? why dont you guys leave saturday around 5 am come back around midnight,,
> *


here. and it's best for all of us to make it an overnight trip. jr's friend wants to do that, jr wants to so he can have the rest of saturday to work on it, and it's better for me as well..


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 17 2005, 11:59 PM~3645426
> *call in sick :biggrin:
> *


i just did last sunday if i do it again they would be pissed...and i already have 2 strikes


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

cool so only me and juan carlos this friday then,,,,,,,,


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

ey tiny she was looking for on friday night, :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

ey tiny her brothers is going to get you


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: dam me and my daughter are laughing so damm good


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

:roflmao: your as nerd


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Aug 18 2005, 11:48 AM~3651160
> *ey tiny  she was looking for on friday night, :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *












Damn I haven't rolled grand in a while, is that how they look now?


:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

newest member of nuestro estilo cc ,, leo,


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

saw some video of last night cruse (tiny need pic for aplication form)


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Aug 22 2005, 01:01 AM~3668216
> *uffin:
> *



What's up with those pics??


:uh:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 16 2005, 07:49 PM~3639351
> *ill be there homie look out for me
> *



hey homie didn't see you there? :dunno: 
here's some pics...
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=198968


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 22 2005, 06:24 PM~3672717
> *hey homie didn't see you there? :dunno:
> here's some pics...
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=198968
> *


What event was that? looks good.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Aug 23 2005, 06:40 AM~3674962
> *What event was that?  looks good.
> *


san diego cc show


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

going to look at 2 cars 2day...86 2dr caprice and 91 caprice


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Aug 24 2005, 12:03 AM~3681158
> *going to look at 2 cars 2day...86 2dr caprice and 91 caprice
> *


get the 86 caprice the 91 almost looks like the mercury ey go more older like impala


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

so tiny this saturday at 12 dont forget, jasmon deen park


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

ge like a 74 impala impalas are selling there 74 just needs carb work anf filter he told me 1500


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

yep, go with the 74 impala....


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

nah imma build a hopper...those 2 caprices were both buckets...so now i'm inbetween a 90 towncar and a 90 crown victoria...


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Aug 24 2005, 06:46 PM~3685840
> *nah imma build a hopper...those 2 caprices were both buckets...so now i'm inbetween a 90 towncar and a 90 crown victoria...
> *


why u keep geing cars that look like the mercury? just dont sell them to jr ok!!!!


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

hahaha...but yeah right now it looks like imma pick up a 91 crown victoria w/ the police interceptor package. uffin:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

u sux u are out lol


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Aug 25 2005, 04:46 PM~3690700
> *u sux  u are out lol
> *


that's not what it looks like carlos :ugh:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

thats a 91 crown victoria


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

tiny u want to buy a puppy $5.00


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

tiny u like?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

here's the wagon carlos...


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Aug 27 2005, 07:42 PM~3704984
> *here's the wagon carlos...
> *


ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

you going to make that the hopper?


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

A wagon?? :dunno:


----------



## Loganite (Jul 27, 2005)

that pussy pic is........ interesting


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

I'd take the '74 Impala over a wagon.......


but hey to each his own!


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Aug 27 2005, 11:58 PM~3705042
> *you going to make that the hopper?
> *


no just a nice cruiser....but yeah it'll be hopped


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Aug 28 2005, 12:10 AM~3705080
> *A wagon??  :dunno:
> *


oh yeah...


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by my62impala_@Aug 28 2005, 02:23 AM~3705579
> *I'd take the '74 Impala over a wagon.......
> but hey to each his own!
> *


i'm not much of an impala man, i go for the more unusual rides myself uffin:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

good thing is we all fit in the wagon to go highland...........


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

tiny t shirt order forgot,,,,,,,what u need on white?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Aug 16 2005, 09:18 PM~3639935
> *yeah i got the trailer so friday night we leave...
> *


tiny?????????????


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Aug 29 2005, 08:10 PM~3714900
> *tiny?????????????
> *


just a name uffin:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

looks like my mercury will be going to paint prison this week....


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

when u getting the wagon? also need picture for registrartion form if you forget by friday 20.00 fee


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Aug 30 2005, 05:08 PM~3720691
> *when u getting the wagon? also need picture for registrartion form if you forget by friday 20.00 fee
> *


take a picture of me...i dont have any.

or else a fee :uh:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

go to the mall and take a pic on the picture booth is like 3 bux dont be cheap member 20,00 fee


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

also need t shirt order WHAT U NEED?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Aug 30 2005, 06:49 PM~3721309
> *dont be cheap member 20,00 fee
> *


your the one worried you are gonna forget what i look like. i'll bring a baby picture happy?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Aug 30 2005, 07:42 PM~3721705
> *also need t shirt order WHAT U NEED?
> *


one L black, one L white and one XL white.


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

cool


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

Q-vo homies Nuestro Estilo just wanted to say whats up. make sure you hold that 65 till I get back. I really really want it, maybe my wife can pick up before I get back from Iraq. I know she wants it too. so let make it happen. take care carnales and ride till I get back cause you know we going to hit the lowrider scene harder in the 06. your homie Mario. Techniques Por Vida.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

take care mario uffin:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

suave dont worry 65 will still be here.. take care homie send us a picture of you with a big asssss machine gun...... :machinegun:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

ROADMASTER GOING TO THE SHOP 2DAY
1S CLASS COLLISION.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Aug 31 2005, 06:36 PM~3728046
> *ROADMASTER GOING TO THE SHOP 2DAY
> 1S CLASS COLLISION.
> *


that's where they wanted to take mine i said :nono:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

why not they did a excelent job on jrs civic when he crashed it


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Aug 31 2005, 08:48 PM~3728830
> *why not they did a excelent job on jrs civic when he crashed it
> *


cuz imma use the insurance money towards custom work...


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Aug 31 2005, 09:43 PM~3729286
> *cuz imma use the insurance money towards custom work...
> *


actually that's a lie i'm not sure if imma do that anymore...


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

liarrrrrrrr ,, thas a 30,00 fee


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Sep 1 2005, 01:52 AM~3731025
> *liarrrrrrrr  ,, thas a 30,00 fee
> *


stop trying to get rich off me...


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

What's up with the cruising? any show pics>?

Post some pics, for the homies who can't be there!


:thumbsup: :dunno:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

tiny i order the t shirts == 1 white large === 1 white xlarge=== 1 large black
toatl will be $42.00 -- $30.00 for the white + $12.00 for the black--- need cash by friday ,,maybe theres a meeing this friday after crusing grand


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Sep 1 2005, 06:21 PM~3734565
> *tiny  i order the t shirts  == 1 white  large ===  1 white xlarge=== 1 large black
> toatl will be  $42.00    -- $30.00 for the white  + $12.00 for the black--- need cash by friday ,,maybe theres a meeing this friday  after crusing grand
> *


cool bro


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

SUAVE VATO LLEVATELA TRANQUILO CHOLO


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

whats up homie. just dropping in to say whats up. cant wait to roll again.


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Sep 2 2005, 10:44 AM~3740065
> *whats up homie. just dropping in to say whats up. cant wait to roll again.
> *


where u at?


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

im still here in oside. I got pushed back till weds, I might roll out tonight to esco. so hopefully Ill see you all out there


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

cool hope to see ya


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

tiny fee for no showing up friday $25.00


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Sep 3 2005, 06:42 PM~3746037
> *tiny fee for no showing up friday $25.00
> *


 i hope you are joking


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Mang, can't you talk about some of this.. over the phone? Tiny, your forking over the money in fines!


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

just p[alying homie


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

dang, i missed you guys this whole weekend...dont worry i'll be out next weekend for sure.


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Sep 4 2005, 10:54 PM~3753824
> *dang, i missed you guys this whole weekend...dont worry i'll be out next weekend for sure.
> *


you were missed to,,,, next friday we have meeting around 7.30 or so maybe after grand,, we might have the tshirts by then, latez have a good labor day 
my impala is going to the paint shop next week,,,wooohoooo


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Sep 5 2005, 08:03 PM~3756999
> *you were missed to,,,, next friday we have meeting around 7.30 or so maybe after grand,, we might have the tshirts by then, latez have a good labor day
> my impala is going to the paint shop next week,,,wooohoooo
> *


sounds good buddy. keera will be with me friday just a heads up if we have a meeting. and also if u could get the shirts by friday that would be good too cuz im going to sea world saturday and want to rock the shirt, the black is too hot. laters

oh, what u painting the imp? chicken out on dros eh?


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

hopefully we will have the tshirts and yes i did chicken out on the hydros for now i figured well now is low,and the paint suck so i want it to look good for the parade so maybe by next crusing grand or sooner i will do the hydros,,,,,,,,,,,,,for now is like a dark red on the botom with a white top all with mini metal flake if they can do it,,,,


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

they told us the roadmaser was totaled ,,, so i dont know........


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

hey homie your painting your ride?
red body and white top.....w/ red mini flake?


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my62impala_@Sep 6 2005, 07:40 PM~3765615
> *hey homie your painting your ride?
> red body and white top.....w/ red mini flake?
> *


yup


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my62impala_@Sep 6 2005, 07:40 PM~3765615
> *hey homie your painting your ride?
> red body and white top.....w/ red mini flake?
> *


well red mini flake on the red body


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

is your interior going to white white also??


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my62impala_@Sep 6 2005, 07:43 PM~3765654
> *is your interior going to white white also??
> *


no interior is velvet red now and is going to stay like that


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

ran out of money to do it white


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

i'm trying to show you a pic of my ride, but the connection i have here
is terrible.............do me favor?

go to Post your rides forum...page 3 "Impala Fest"

on page 186 7 post down are pics of my rides from a few months
ago. can you help me post them on my forum?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=44969&st=3700


thnks


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

kool


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

see my avi?


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

simon


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

nice ride ,, maybe a lile darker red on mine with the mini flake


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

too dark in my garage to see the red mini flake.......


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

how much for the paint? and where?


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

my interior done by my wife


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

1more


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

it was a combo package.... sheet metal replaced (where rusted), dents removed, body completely straighten, trunk spackle painted shit loads of clear and complete interior


like $3100....it's been a while i don't remember the final cost.

61Cruzer might remember better then me...


Shop = Argon 2 .......TJ


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Sep 6 2005, 08:05 PM~3765802
> *my interior done by my wife
> *



That's clean! nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

thanks just trying to put some white buttons so it can stand out more


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

right now i am low on cash so going to take it to 1 day paint shop in san marcos my homie from impalas cc works there going to get the hook up


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

That's the way to do it..........Raza taking care of Raza!
Homies taking care of homies!

Keeping the lowriding scene strong !


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

yeah he told me like 1g for a good paint and some flake 2 coats of clear, is good


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

my 63 and my sons 65,, 65 with diferent wheels now 1 inch white wall and ko/s


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

nice collection..........


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

my62impala drop me a e-mail at my new e-mail.


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Whats up! Homies!
Hey mang, that lowrider calender should be out soon with my ride in it! He is going to start selling the calender soon.


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

tiny u going 13s on the merc?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Sep 8 2005, 09:13 PM~3778480
> *tiny u going 13s on the merc?
> *


no too small. when i put them on and dropped the car all the way down in the back there was still a gap between tire and fender...not my style


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

so still going with 14s?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Sep 8 2005, 09:52 PM~3778708
> *so still going with 14s?
> *


yes sir


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

tiny we got meetings tomorrow.lates contact leo and let him know please


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

i'll let him know...i assume after grand cuz he dont get off work til 7-730...


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

yes maybe at rallys? or in between and sorry t shirts did not come in only the black :biggrin:


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

hey homie its me coming to you from iraq. take care homies and represent to the fullest. see you all when I get back. I will post up some pics when I can of us out here in the shit hole. somebody send me a air conditioner, IT HOT AS FUCK OUT HERE.


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Sep 10 2005, 08:16 AM~3787642
> *hey homie its me coming to you from iraq. take care homies and represent to the fullest. see you all when I get back. I will post up some pics when I can of us out here in the shit hole. somebody send me a air conditioner, IT HOT AS FUCK OUT HERE.
> *


orale mario take care homie,,,i will send you the a/c soon there u go your a/c


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

EY TINY ONE MORE IDEA CAME TO ME,,,OK IS GOING TO BE THE MINI BAR IN THE TRUNK,GOING TO START IT THIS WEEK,,THEN IN THE MIDDLE A ROULETTE,, :0 ,,,,THEN SOME ALPACINO PICS ON THE SIDES,,,AND THE DOGS PLAYING POKER WITH REAL LIGHTS ON THE FRAME,, YES? NO?,,,,SWEET,,,,,,,,,,,GOT THE SPOT LIGHTS TODAY, WHAT U THINK?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Sep 10 2005, 11:33 PM~3789909
> *EY TINY  ONE MORE IDEA CAME TO ME,,,OK IS GOING TO BE THE MINI BAR IN THE TRUNK,GOING TO START IT THIS WEEK,,THEN IN THE MIDDLE A ROULETTE,, :0 ,,,,THEN SOME ALPACINO PICS ON THE SIDES,,,AND THE DOGS PLAYING POKER WITH REAL LIGHTS ON THE FRAME,, YES? NO?,,,,SWEET,,,,,,,,,,,GOT THE SPOT LIGHTS TODAY, WHAT U THINK?
> *


i like it but the roulette table and pacino posters have been done a lot i believe. 

but yeah just dont have them bottle clangging around.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Sep 10 2005, 12:16 PM~3787642
> *hey homie its me coming to you from iraq. take care homies and represent to the fullest. see you all when I get back. I will post up some pics when I can of us out here in the shit hole. somebody send me a air conditioner, IT HOT AS FUCK OUT HERE.
> *


hey homie take care out there we will be waiting for ur return...


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

you know were i can get some plexyglass?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Sep 11 2005, 03:12 AM~3791189
> *you know were i can get some plexyglass?
> *


hmmm not off the top of my head. but i'll try to find some how much u need?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...6085&hl=mirrors

here's those ones i was telling u about lastnight


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

dont really know but i plan o put alot in the back so something like this


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

google it :dunno:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

those plexi they are sold


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

latez going to work


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

anyone want to buy a wagon? :0 mario i see you peeking


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

:dunno: 

I though you where making that into a hopper??


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Sep 12 2005, 07:57 AM~3796913
> *:dunno:
> 
> I though you where making that into a hopper??
> *


well it wont be as soon as i was hoping so dont want it to just sit here....


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Sep 11 2005, 10:11 PM~3796152
> *anyone want to buy a wagon? :0 mario i see you peeking
> *


dont sell it to jr dont even mention it


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

just bought some plexyglass on ebay for $40.00 will come out like 150 pcs of 1"x6"
i need to cut it,, tiny u have a table saw?


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

tiny this friday is the last crusing grand , so clean wax detail the merc. (no wagon this friday) meeting this friday, is a big mexican holiday this friday,,,,,wooohooo ,independance day,,,,,so sport out your mexican flag


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Sep 12 2005, 05:41 PM~3799233
> *just bought some plexyglass on ebay for $40.00 will come out like 150 pcs of 1"x6"
> i need to cut it,, tiny u have a table saw?
> *


cool deal...and no saw


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Sep 12 2005, 09:20 PM~3800898
> *tiny this friday is the last crusing grand , so clean wax detail the merc. (no wagon this friday) meeting this friday, is a big mexican holiday this friday,,,,,wooohooo ,independance day,,,,,so sport out your mexican flag
> *


cant bring merc...not ready for driving....


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

why? whats wrong with it?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Sep 12 2005, 10:33 PM~3801411
> *why? whats wrong with it?
> *


14''s are gone waiting on powdercoated, so 18''s are on it. low pros and extended uppers are bad news. and bags come out this week....


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

u guys are boring...so here is pics from saturday leo and i went to SeaWorld. lol


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

few more


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Sep 13 2005, 01:44 AM~3803457
> *u guys are boring...so here is pics from saturday leo and i went to SeaWorld. lol
> *


saturday we went to the dukes car show in oceanside


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Sep 13 2005, 06:58 PM~3807327
> *saturday we went to the dukes car show in oceanside
> *


u missed out LOL


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

carlos...u selling the 63 now? why? want a fleetline for u or a 54 for ur son?


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Sep 13 2005, 02:58 PM~3807327
> *saturday we went to the dukes car show in oceanside
> *



didnt see you homie :biggrin: 
you should've stopped by and said q-vo 


here's the pics............
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=184274&st=40


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Sep 13 2005, 03:07 PM~3807402
> *carlos...u selling the 63 now? why? want a fleetline for u or a 54 for ur son?
> *


yup got bored of the 63 so i want the 49 for me or the 54 for me also


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Sep 13 2005, 04:34 PM~3808054
> *didnt see you homie :biggrin:
> you should've stopped by and said q-vo
> here's the pics............
> ...


naw just playing with da frogg we did'n make it


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

hey matt do you have a INDEX CARD bring one this friday dont want o buy a whole pack just for 1 card,, member I'm cheap


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Sep 13 2005, 10:06 PM~3808768
> *naw just playing with da frogg we did'n make it
> *


yeah i thought JR said u didnt go...


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Sep 13 2005, 10:17 PM~3808883
> *hey matt do you have a INDEX CARD  bring one this friday dont want o buy a whole pack just for 1 card,, member I'm cheap
> *


no but i have a piece of paper...what's it for?


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Sep 13 2005, 07:10 PM~3809385
> *no but i have a piece of paper...what's it for?
> *


haha well for the xmaz parade they want an index card to go along with the application form so they can read it good when the parade goes on the air,,so yes it has to be index card


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

Bernardo,
I'm back already....i got brake booster on order.
It'll be here in a week...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

who is bernardo?


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Sep 14 2005, 05:34 PM~3816173
> *who is bernardo?
> *



* 61 Cruzer *


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

thought his name was cruz


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by my62impala_@Sep 14 2005, 04:29 PM~3816134
> *Bernardo,
> I'm back already....i got brake booster on order.
> It'll be here in a week...... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thats cool homie, You might need that rod that goes from the back of the boster to the brake pedal. Your problay going to have to go to the junk yard and take one off. Its easy not hard at all. the rod screws off. Also make sure you bench bleed the master cylinder. or you will have allot of air in there. Are you buying the lines too? If you run into trouble go look at my ride.. you'll see what I did. You could also send me pics and I could help you out.  Glad your getting started on your ride!


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

thought i'd post how my car sits now awaiting the removal of the bags which will occur friday. (wires are gone cuz i'm waiting for new powdercoated ones uffin: )


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

and i lowered the rear of my wagon tonite.


----------



## Kool-aid (Sep 9, 2005)

Im from san marcos if that counts but i dont know anyone cause i just moved here and im lookin for a car to work on


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kool-aid_@Sep 15 2005, 03:32 AM~3818709
> *Im from san marcos if that counts but i dont know anyone cause i just moved here and im lookin for a car to work on
> *


kool-aids i sent u a PM


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kool-aid_@Sep 14 2005, 11:32 PM~3818709
> *Im from san marcos if that counts but i dont know anyone cause i just moved here and im lookin for a car to work on
> *


EY IS MR kool aid sup welcome i'am from escondido your neighbor city


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Sep 14 2005, 11:25 PM~3818686
> *and i lowered the rear of my wagon tonite.
> *


nice looking good,,,when you mean powercoated that means? like painted? you coming friday right? for meeting


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kool-aid_@Sep 14 2005, 11:32 PM~3818709
> *Im from san marcos if that counts but i dont know anyone cause i just moved here and im lookin for a car to work on
> *


San Marcos is cool........
This thread should be called "lowriders in North County"
Because that's who were basically looking for to keep the
lowrider scene strong around here.....There are Marines from
Camp Pendleton, homies from Esco, Temecula and of Course O'side.
Shit there is a homie who is in Okinawa Japan (61Cruzer) right now that
posts on this thread. 

And this a basically "Nuestro Estilo C.C." info thread....

So welcome to the thread and the North County.

As for car to work on, Whatcha looking for? traditional, Classic
bomb. There are people on this thread that are selling rides and 
know where rides are at.....



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by my62impala_@Sep 15 2005, 05:31 PM~3822195
> *Whatcha looking for? traditional, Classic
> bomb. There are people on this thread that are selling rides and
> know where rides are at.....
> ...


he told me a 93-96 fleetwood.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Sep 15 2005, 05:19 PM~3822127
> *nice  looking good,,,when you mean powercoated that means? like painted?  you coming friday right? for meeting
> *


yeah like painted, so parts of the rims will match my paint. and yes i'll be there 2morrow with leo...i wont have a car


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

and i think imma give the wagon to my brother's wife. her car broke down and they cant afford another so when my merc is done i'll send the wagon up to them in LA.


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

my62impala
Your also going to need a proportion value for drum brakes. Go look at my ride if you need to. Are you going to SD show ... you might come out in the lowrider mag again. haha


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Sep 15 2005, 10:51 PM~3826243
> *and i think imma give the wagon to my brother's wife. her car broke down and they cant afford another so when my merc is done i'll send the wagon up to them in LA.
> *


that sux so bring the wagon for the last time to grand


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

check out 61cruzer cant even say wuz up to the homies,,,que onda cruzito? is cool


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Da frog
Mang, I dont see that wagon as a lowrider, maybe as a lowrod with 18's or something.. I'm not hating just my 2 cents.


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

tiny something like this


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

okay, but im not gonna do chp so i wont have a car anytime soon(i need to save and move out), so no plaque for me. :tears:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Sep 16 2005, 11:15 PM~3830854
> *Da frog
> Mang, I dont see that wagon as a lowrider, maybe as a lowrod with 18's or something.. I'm not hating just my 2 cents.
> *


i highly disagree with u...but then again, u bagged a traditional. 

just messin with u cruzer


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Sep 17 2005, 08:56 PM~3835707
> *i highly disagree with u...but then again, u bagged a traditional.
> 
> just messin with u cruzer
> *


Thats cool, but I have been to shows with my ride all up and down cali. I have seen more and more bags on rides like mine and bombs included. Just to mention some here on LIL there is sixoneforlife, impalacracker, 216rider, moco!!. Sixoneforlife ride's is in the streetcustoms best! If you want to see his ride go to http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=58495 
but your right I did put bags on my 61.  

The only thing I was saying is that I haven't seen wagons like the one you had as a lowrider. I mostly seen 60's Impala type. Don't get me wrong you can make any car into a lowrider.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Sep 18 2005, 04:59 AM~3836149
> *Thats cool, but I have been to shows with my ride all up and down cali.  I have seen more and more bags on rides like mine and bombs included.  Just to mention some here on LIL there is sixoneforlife, impalacracker, 216rider, moco!!.  Sixoneforlife ride's is in the streetcustoms best!  If you want to see his ride go to http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=58495
> but your right I did put bags on my 61.
> 
> ...


damn cruzer i was just messin with you. but anyways i know what u mean but i like to try the differnet rides. i'll post pics of it on triple golds later 2nite or the morning.


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Sep 17 2005, 09:56 PM~3835707
> *i highly disagree with u...but then again, u bagged a traditional.
> 
> just messin with u cruzer
> *


hahah good one :biggrin:


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

Where's the triple gold pics?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by my62impala_@Sep 19 2005, 01:05 AM~3840512
> *Where's the triple gold pics?
> *


took pics get them up around midnite


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Sep 17 2005, 09:54 PM~3835701
> *okay, but im not gonna do chp so i wont have a car anytime soon(i need to save and move out), so no plaque for me. :tears:
> *


what? better be joking


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Sep 19 2005, 09:53 PM~3845898
> *what? better be joking
> *


of course i am...just wanting to scare u


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

my62impala
Are you going to put some pinstrips on your ride? remember I hit up that pinstriper.. anyways I met him at the fontana show, he does good work. I seen couple rides his done there. I can hit him up for you. He knows he was suppose to do 2 rides in oceanside area, mine and yours.. or both my rides.


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Sep 19 2005, 08:56 PM~3847194
> *my62impala
> Are you going to put some pinstrips on your ride?  remember I hit up that pinstriper..  anyways I met him at the fontana show, he does good work.  I seen couple rides his done there.  I can hit him up for you.  He knows he was suppose to do 2 rides in oceanside area, mine and yours.. or both my rides.
> *



yea i'm still gettting pinstripes................what was his name and # pm me


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

on my way to the chrome shop.....you need me to hook up the '48?
just tell the wifey which parts you want me to take...


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Nothing for right now. I'll pm you the # and name.


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

ey matt so when can u guys go order the plaques?


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

pm sent... I also pm the pinstriper. :thumbsup: I do have is number but not with me. its at home.


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

cool as he hits me back I'll work it out


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

hey how much did that guy at RPM charge u for the complete muffler
install.....im going to hit him up next week and don't want to get jacked
on the price.........im going with cherry bombs not flowmasters!


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my62impala_@Sep 19 2005, 10:06 PM~3847796
> *cool as he hits me back I'll work it out
> *


question for you does this guy do murals or airbrush want to put something in the trunk on my 63


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by my62impala_@Sep 19 2005, 09:10 PM~3847830
> *hey how much did that guy at RPM charge u for the complete muffler
> install.....im going to hit him up next week and don't want to get jacked
> on the price.........im going with cherry bombs not flowmasters!
> *


Go to the same shop as Jose! he got his cheap. I don't remember the name. Is that the name? Do you have his e-mail pm it to me if you do.


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Sep 19 2005, 10:12 PM~3847844
> *question for you does this guy do murals or airbrush  want to put something in the trunk on my 63
> *


i don't if he does murals or not......that's cruzer's homeboy!

i thought u were the 63 for some bombas?



ask cruzer for that homies #


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Sep 19 2005, 10:16 PM~3847860
> *Go to the same shop as Jose!  he got his cheap.  I don't remember the name.  Is that the name?  Do you have his e-mail pm it to me if you do.
> *


Yea that's the same place jose took his........he only charges like $240 or something like that...


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

nah changed my mind now have big plans for the 63 going to come big for next summer,,one thing tho i do plan o put hydro,, non of that bag shit ,at leas not on a impala


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Sep 19 2005, 10:23 PM~3847913
> *one thing tho i do plan o put hydro,, non of that bag shit ,at leas not on a impala
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my62impala_@Sep 19 2005, 10:24 PM~3847922
> *:nono:  :nono:
> *


u got BAGS ON THE 62?


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

ive had hydros before...if you've never had them then you better off with bags......it's alot of work and parts and extra money that goes into
hydros.........especially if money gets tight....i'd definnately recommend bags for the ride...all you have to worry about is upgrade...not buying
chargers, more hoses., pins, dumps o-rings cylinders, motors, solenoids when they blow, and a ton of other shit that goes wrong with switches...


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Sep 19 2005, 10:26 PM~3847937
> *u got BAGS ON THE 62?
> *



nope not me she's sitting stock right now........... but i was born into the lowriding game with juice!
and when the time and my ride it right, I'll have juice again!


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

go check out the other forums........hydros and air suspension

u tell me who is asking for more help


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

EYYYY TINY HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMIE ,,WAS LOOKING A YOUR MEMBERSHIP FORM,,WOOHOO PARTY FRIDAY,,,,HOOTERS? EY WHA SIZE OF HAT R U? 7.25 7.5 LE ME KNOW ASAP. HAVE A GOOD ONE


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

SOON, get money together then i'll take care of business...


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Sep 20 2005, 02:57 AM~3848096
> *EYYYY TINY HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMIE ,,WAS LOOKING A YOUR MEMBERSHIP FORM,,WOOHOO PARTY FRIDAY,,,,HOOTERS?  EY WHA SIZE OF HAT R U? 7.25  7.5  LE ME KNOW ASAP. HAVE A GOOD ONE
> *


thank you and i dont know what size? i'll have to try on a hat i guess.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

this saturday from 10-3 at the walmart on highland there is a car show for hurricane katrina brinng canned foods, bottled water, etc. everyone should attend.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

here's the wagon should be cut soon. (sorry for it being dirty)


----------



## 83lowlow (Sep 20, 2005)

my 62 impala ? wuz up


----------



## 83lowlow (Sep 20, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

yeah thats right. cool.. so your in fresno area?


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Sep 19 2005, 09:23 PM~3847913
> *nah changed my mind now have big plans for the 63 going to come big for next summer,,one thing tho i do plan o put hydro,, non of that bag shit ,at leas not on a impala
> *


Whats up with this? I though your where.. putting hydros, paint, selling and now keeping it? Just lookin at your past post? what happened about the bomb?

I still think the same thing about the wagon. Even if it will have hydro's. Like I said before its my 2 cents. I'm pretty sure I'm not the only one that thinks this. As the same as bags on Impala.


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 83lowlow_@Sep 20 2005, 02:18 AM~3848575
> *my 62 impala ? wuz up
> *


What's up homie? 

I don't recognize your name, do we know each other?

Rube is that you?


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Sep 20 2005, 05:23 AM~3848795
> *Whats up with this?    I though your where.. putting hydros, paint, selling and now keeping it?  Just lookin at your past post?  what happened about the bomb?
> 
> I still think the same thing about the wagon.  Even if it will have hydro's.  Like I said before its my 2 cents.  I'm pretty sure I'm not the only one that thinks this.  As the same as bags on Impala.
> *


still waiting on chevy john


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Sep 20 2005, 12:59 AM~3848492
> *here's the wagon should be cut soon. (sorry for it being dirty)
> *


looking nice .i thought the powercoating was going to be blue to match the merc


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

bigdaddys63
So when I come back from Oki, I should see your ride done. Post up some pics of the build up. As for me I'll be started on my second project. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Sep 20 2005, 03:00 PM~3852171
> *bigdaddys63
> So when I come back from Oki, I should see your ride done.  Post up some pics of the build up.  As for me I'll be started on my second project.  :thumbsup:
> *


hopefully yes when u coming back?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Sep 20 2005, 06:43 PM~3852038
> *looking nice  .i thought the powercoating was going to be blue to match the merc
> *


it is...these wheels are the old ones i had on the merc...


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Sep 20 2005, 09:23 AM~3848795
> *Whats up with this?    I though your where.. putting hydros, paint, selling and now keeping it?  Just lookin at your past post?  what happened about the bomb?
> 
> I still think the same thing about the wagon.  Even if it will have hydro's.  Like I said before its my 2 cents.  I'm pretty sure I'm not the only one that thinks this.  As the same as bags on Impala.
> *


i guess originality aint your thing but that's cool.


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Sep 20 2005, 05:53 PM~3853273
> *it is...these wheels are the old ones i had on the merc...
> *


ohhhhhhhhhh


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

addy for plaquewerkz 9352 San Fernando Rd Sun Valley, CA 91352-1417
Or call us directly at: 818-252-1472. name is mark


1: Start out going SOUTH on N BROADWAY toward E EL NORTE PKWY. 0.1 miles Map 

2: Turn RIGHT onto W EL NORTE PKWY. 0.2 miles Map 

3: Turn LEFT onto N CENTRE CITY PKWY. 0.4 miles Map 

4: Merge onto CA-78 W toward OCEANSIDE. 17.1 miles Map 

5: Merge onto I-5 N via EXIT 1B toward LOS ANGELES. 100.3 miles Map 

6: Take the LANKERSHIM BLVD / TUXFORD ST exit. 0.2 miles Map 

7: Turn SLIGHT LEFT to take the LANKERSHIM BLVD ramp. 0.2 miles Map 

8: Turn RIGHT onto LANKERSHIM BLVD. 0.4 miles Map 

9: Turn SLIGHT LEFT onto SAN FERNANDO RD. 0.5 miles Map 

10: Turn RIGHT onto SHELDON ST. <0.1 miles Map 

11: Turn RIGHT onto SAN FERNANDO RD. <0.1 miles Map 

12: End at 9352 San Fernando Rd
Sun Valley, CA 91352-1417, US Map 

Total Est. Time: 2 hours, 0 minutes Total Est. Distance: 119.84 miles


----------



## 83lowlow (Sep 20, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: hay wuz up june yea it's me


----------



## 83lowlow (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

What you think? Put some rims, beat, paint, and hydro's This will be a mad hopper! it will be off the charts! record breaker! mang! Oh by the way, yeah this is my POS. haha


----------



## 83lowlow (Sep 20, 2005)

yea im about 40 miles away from fresno


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83lowlow_@Sep 20 2005, 07:15 PM~3854271
> *yea im about 40 miles away from fresno
> *


Cool, I was at his wedding. is that your ride. what you have in it.


----------



## 83lowlow (Sep 20, 2005)

what ride


----------



## 83lowlow (Sep 20, 2005)

i was his best man


----------



## 83lowlow (Sep 20, 2005)

i was his best man


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83lowlow_@Sep 20 2005, 07:20 PM~3854308
> *what ride
> *


The cutty in your profile.


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

that aint no fucking cutty!

that's a deuce!


----------



## 83lowlow (Sep 20, 2005)

no i don't know how that cutty got got on my profie


----------



## 83lowlow (Sep 20, 2005)

<<<<<<<june im going to do this to your deuce :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Whats up Oceanside,

Almost out! The Link below will tell you how to get one. If you want one. :thumbsup: Show your support. Homie got down on it.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=205036


----------



## 83lowlow (Sep 20, 2005)

:buttkick: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :scrutinize: :twak: :twak: :machinegun:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

ey tiny he has them on ebay for 450.00 now


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Sep 21 2005, 09:54 PM~3860532
> *ey tiny he has them on ebay for 450.00 now
> *


pm me the link


----------



## 83lowlow (Sep 20, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Thats going to be a good show! I was in it for last years! Thats when my ride came out in lowrider magazine :thumbsup: your cuz was in it too. (just his head) haha


----------



## 83lowlow (Sep 20, 2005)

:twak:


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

Hey Rube, 
Make plans to come down that weekend and we'll go to that show.

:dunno: 

Maybe by then my ride will be complete, and we'll cruise down there
in it.

Hit me Back! :thumbsup:


----------



## 83lowlow (Sep 20, 2005)

ok :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

cool


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

i decided im just gonna run all 3 pumps for standing 3....


----------



## 83lowlow (Sep 20, 2005)

what do you think is it worth 7,000    :banghead:


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

maybe ....need more info..

how many pumps?
rienforcements?
miles on motor?
interior condition?


:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Sep 23 2005, 01:20 AM~3870248
> *i decided im just gonna run all 3 pumps for standing 3....
> *


sweet


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Sep 23 2005, 05:06 PM~3872794
> *sweet
> *


so u aint gonna be out there 2nite right?


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Sep 23 2005, 03:36 PM~3873560
> *so u aint gonna be out there 2nite right?
> *


why not?


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

pro hopper has a special $675.00 2 pump kit all chrome


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

so saturdays car show still on?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Sep 23 2005, 09:19 PM~3874141
> *why not?
> *


i thought u were going to ur daughters game?


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

nah it was 2 early


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Sep 23 2005, 09:21 PM~3874153
> *pro hopper has a special $675.00 2 pump kit all chrome
> *


it has black motors and u still need the colis...that's another 200$ there


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

t shirs will be in thursday for sure,,,and my daughter played at 3 pm soto early,,not untill 2 more games when we can go she plays at 7.30 or 8


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Sep 23 2005, 05:28 PM~3874210
> *it has black motors and u still need the colis...that's another 200$ there
> *


u saw them?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Sep 23 2005, 09:22 PM~3874160
> *so saturdays car show still on?
> *


yes. i think on our way if someone can drive one of my cars down i need to drop the merc off down here in national city for the front end redo.


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Sep 23 2005, 05:32 PM~3874237
> *yes. i think on our way if someone can drive one of my cars down i need to drop the merc off down here in national city for the front end redo.
> *


ohhhh ohhhhh ohhhhhhh pick me pick meee :biggrin:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Sep 23 2005, 09:31 PM~3874227
> *u saw them?
> *


yeah i just checked.


plus i thought u wanted a third pump for standing 3?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Sep 23 2005, 09:33 PM~3874246
> *ohhhh ohhhhh ohhhhhhh pick me  pick meee    :biggrin:
> *


will u drive the wagon down for me?


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Sep 23 2005, 05:35 PM~3874256
> *will u drive the wagon down for me?
> *


or the merc,,,, lol yeah will do cant i still do 3 wheel standing with 2 pumps?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Sep 23 2005, 09:36 PM~3874261
> *or the merc,,,, lol yeah will do  cant i still do 3 wheel standing with 2 pumps?
> *


with like 12 batteries yes. j/k i would just get a third pump.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Sep 23 2005, 05:22 PM~3874160
> *so saturdays car show still on?
> *



what show? :dunno:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

no seriosly 2 pumps 6 batteries cant i do 3 wheel standing?


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Sep 23 2005, 05:40 PM~3874279
> *what show? :dunno:
> *


ask da frogg he told us


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Sep 23 2005, 09:40 PM~3874279
> *what show? :dunno:
> *


at the walmart on highland from 10-3 there is a car show in the katrina relief effort bring bottled water, canned foods, etc. i got a flyer on sunday night when i was at target.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Sep 23 2005, 09:40 PM~3874284
> *no seriosly 2 pumps 6 batteries cant i do 3 wheel standing?
> *


nope...i'll talk to u about 2nite


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

see ya 2night homies


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

hey homies. whats up hope everything is good there in oside. cant wait to come back and hit the streets. my cutty should be juiced by the time i get back... Techniques in the house. whats up Nuestro Estilo. your homie here in Iraq


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Sep 24 2005, 01:26 AM~3876290
> *hey homies. whats up hope everything is good there in oside. cant wait to come back and hit the streets. my cutty should be juiced by the time i get back... Techniques in the house. whats up Nuestro Estilo. your homie here in Iraq
> *


sup mario nice to see you droped by,,you doing good in irak? ey my 63 will be juiced up also when u come back,, take care homie


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

http://www.syfabrics.com/mojocart/dispprod...cfm?prod_id=674 





for the fabric tiny


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

what's with the velvet swirl??

i checked that link and the site..........u could get some seude for $1.99 
more 


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :dunno:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by my62impala_@Sep 24 2005, 06:23 PM~3877806
> *what's with the velvet swirl??
> 
> i checked that link and the site..........u could get some seude for $1.99
> ...


not my style....


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Sep 24 2005, 04:03 PM~3877304
> *http://www.syfabrics.com/mojocart/dispprod...cfm?prod_id=674
> for the fabric tiny
> *


thanks carlos


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Sep 24 2005, 05:02 PM~3878411
> *not my style....
> *


Suede was just one of the fabrics i looked at//

velvet swirl is your style?



that's cool//// that's a good link


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Sep 24 2005, 05:08 PM~3878423
> *thanks carlos
> *


anytime


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

hey maybe one day of the week , all the homies in here can get togheter to play poker on line,,, i go to empire poker is cool,,does leo have a comp? we can go to a private table think it will b cool, :biggrin:


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

is empire good?
i usually play at party poker.....


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

real or fake chips?


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

fake ,,,empire is good


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Sep 25 2005, 01:07 AM~3879368
> *hey maybe one day of the week , all the homies in here can get togheter to play poker on line,,, i go to empire poker is cool,,does leo have a comp? we can go to a private table think it will b cool, :biggrin:
> *


thanks but i'll pass. lol. and no leo dont have a comp.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by my62impala_@Sep 25 2005, 12:20 AM~3879181
> *Suede was just one of the fabrics i looked at//
> 
> velvet swirl is your style?
> ...


yeah...on interiors i only go OG, leather, or velvet swirl. LOL uffin: altho i am a little tempted to try crushed velvet at some point.


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Sep 24 2005, 12:26 AM~3876290
> *hey homies. whats up hope everything is good there in oside. cant wait to come back and hit the streets. my cutty should be juiced by the time i get back... Techniques in the house. whats up Nuestro Estilo. your homie here in Iraq
> *


Are you there with your Dad? where you at? with out too much info... comsec. :biggrin: You'll get back to Cali before I do. I have plans for my 48. I'm going right to work on it once I get back!


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

my62impala you should take your ride to the SD indoor show. Your ride does compete... remember last years. Only 1/4 of gas in the tank. Get the rules from rich. What you can and can't take inside the show.


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

my62impala
The next pomona swapmeet is Oct 16 Are you going to it? Let me know if you are! If you are hook me up. I'll pm you what I'm looking for.

http://www.pomonaswapmeet.com/


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Sep 25 2005, 05:35 AM~3880326
> *my62impala
> The next pomona swapmeet is Oct 16  Are you going to it?  Let me know if you are!  If you are hook me up.  I'll pm you what I'm looking for.
> 
> ...


yea i'm going.... i still need that vent trim.

I took all the window and door trim to the chrome shop. I p/u on the 4th.
if i can find the piece before pomona i'll be complete. If not then i need to 
go hunting at pomona for it. I'm going the the Car shop on Tues. to buy all
the brake rebuild kits for all drums. Hopefully the rotors dont' need to be turned.
Once that's done a quick run down to get the dual exhuast redone and that should
be all for the SD show. If I make it inside, I'll have the trunk open but not the hood.

PM me with your pomona list. Then call me from your CP when I'm there for pric and conditions of the pieces u want. 

Hit me Back!


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Alright. good looking out! :thumbsup: Its going to be a short list.


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

did you get the e-mail tiny?


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Sep 25 2005, 02:11 PM~3881724
> *Alright. good looking out! :thumbsup:   Its going to be a short list.
> *


hey Cruzer,
i called the guy today for the booster and asked him why i didn't get it yet.
then he said he didn't have my order so he going to hook me up w/ this deal.

all chrome 7" booster (w/ bracket and rod)
all chrome dual master cylinder
proportion valve and both lines to the fronts

for $200 + $20 shipping.


It should be here by Fri. at the latest ./

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by my62impala_@Sep 25 2005, 07:51 PM~3883789
> *hey Cruzer,
> i called the guy today for the booster and asked him why i didn't get it yet.
> then he said he didn't have my order so he going to hook me up w/ this deal.
> ...



Did you tell him that you going to use drum all around? Disc and drum proportion valve are not the same, I'm pretty sure. Just check on that. you also need proportion valve bracket it goes under the master cylinder. I don't remember the what size is booster? Go to hobby shop on base to put that stuff on. You could turn your drums there too. If the drums does not want to come off. There is a little rubber piece that behined the rim and towards the bottom of each wheel. take that rubber seal off and use a screw driver and spin that spur (star looking thing) and it will looseing up.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Sep 25 2005, 06:25 PM~3881783
> *did you get the e-mail tiny?
> *


just did thanks


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Sep 25 2005, 11:58 PM~3884578
> *Did you tell him that you going to use drum all around?  Disc and drum proportion valve are not the same, I'm pretty sure. Just check on that.  you also need proportion valve bracket it goes under the master cylinder.  I don't remember the what size is booster?  Go to hobby shop on base to put that stuff on.  You could turn your drums there too.  If the drums does not want to come off.  There is a little rubber piece that behined the rim and towards the bottom of each wheel.  take that rubber seal off and use a screw driver and spin that spur (star looking thing) and it will looseing up.
> *


yea I told him all drums.and i'll double check about the valve..I'm going to do the brakes here in my garage. if the drums need turn, then I'll take them down there but not the whole car. And
thanks for the help removing the drums. Once i get started I'll have pics...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

that rubber piece is behined the drum towards the spindel or axel if you look you'll see it. its about 1" long. You could get them turn out in town too. call kragen or auto zone. Its only like $10. there is a bleeding kit that usally comes with the master cylender to bench bleed it, should be 2 hoes, and 2 nipple looking adapters that go one the master cylender just for bleeding. 2 hoes go inside the master cylender with master cyclender full of brake fluid and then you make sure master cycelnder stays in place and push the cylender with a screw driver... better if you have a vise to do this... I'll call you better to explain this ...... e-mail me pics.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Sep 23 2005, 05:52 PM~3874335
> *at the walmart on highland from 10-3 there is a car show in the katrina relief effort bring bottled water, canned foods, etc. i got a flyer on sunday night when i was at target.
> *



any pics from this event?
how was it?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Sep 26 2005, 09:12 PM~3889257
> *any pics from this event?
> how was it?
> *


small but chill. i think some people got pics i dont tho...it was nice they got a decent amount of supplies for the katrina victims...


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

jr took pics will post them 2morrow


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Sep 26 2005, 03:10 PM~3888340
> *that rubber piece is behined the drum towards the spindel or axel if you look you'll see it. its about 1" long.  You could get them turn out in town too.  call kragen or auto zone.  Its only like $10.  there is a bleeding kit that usally comes with the master cylender to bench bleed it, should be 2 hoes, and 2 nipple looking adapters that go one the master cylender just for bleeding.  2 hoes go inside the master cylender with master cyclender full of brake fluid and then you make sure master cycelnder stays in place and push the cylender with a screw driver...  better if you have a vise to do this...  I'll call you better to explain this ......  e-mail me pics.
> *


damm good thing you are going to call him to much space to explain ,,,is like 1 page per post dammmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Sep 26 2005, 09:03 PM~3891080
> *damm good thing you are going to call him to much space to explain ,,,is like 1 page per post dammmmmmmmmmmm
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Sep 26 2005, 08:03 PM~3891080
> *damm good thing you are going to call him to much space to explain ,,,is like 1 page per post dammmmmmmmmmmm
> *


Ohh, My bad.. You been drinking hateraide? I don't post short answers just to get my post number up on LIL.  I've done mods and upgrades on my ride myself including bags :biggrin: . So that info is open for everyone. I'll help out homies to make there mods/upgrades easy. my62impala ride is better than mine. :thumbsup:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Sep 27 2005, 06:05 AM~3892371
> *Ohh, My bad..  You been drinking hateraide? I don't post short answers just to get my post number up on LIL.    I've done mods and upgrades on my ride myself including bags  :biggrin:
> *


we did not care to know that but thanks now i can sleep at night.


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Who is we? Thats cool that you can sleep at night now... thank the Marine Corps. :thumbsup:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Sep 27 2005, 06:39 AM~3892411
> *Who is we?  Thats cool that you can sleep at night now...  thank the Marine Corps.  :thumbsup:
> *


i am speaking for others who i know feel the same way. lol

and thank the marine corps for what?


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

You like that.. LOL I guess you don't support. Post up some pics of that event.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Sep 27 2005, 06:53 AM~3892425
> *You like that.. LOL  I guess you don't support.  Post up some pics of that event.
> *


oh i get it nevermind. i thought u meant something else. lol


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

If you plan on coming to the San Diego Super indoorCustom Car Show the pre reg deadline is Oct 14. Its going to be a good show! No coolers allowed this year. Budwieser is sponsoring the show and will have a beer garden.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Sep 27 2005, 07:07 AM~3892440
> *If you plan on coming to the San Diego Super indoorCustom Car Show the pre reg deadline is Oct 14.  Its going to be a good show!  No coolers allowed this year. Budwieser is sponsoring the show and will have a beer garden.
> *


thanks for the extra info :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

ey cruz post some pic of okinawa homie,,


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

This is a new Ocean Expo in northern Oki. You could see a 2 whale sharks in there! also a pic of Schwab beach where I live.


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

how about a pic of Hamby town or jusco mall...go to kokasi street on a cruise night and hit us back with some pics of the rides


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

I forgot about cruise night, I'll take some pics of those spots and post them. Man I seen a bad azz 64 vert! off of 58 between foster and futemna. The guy was driving it! Its like a trailer queen. All kinds of chrome. Shit you don't see on the street in cali.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

well i'm off to plaquewerks to get our mold made....mark he better be there working.


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Sep 28 2005, 08:36 AM~3901318
> *well i'm off to plaquewerks to get our mold made....mark he better be there working.
> *


you the man ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Sep 28 2005, 05:39 PM~3903415
> *you the man ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> *


tell me about it LOL uffin:

he said he'll try to get us done in 3 weeks. so we'll see...


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Sep 28 2005, 04:40 PM~3904541
> *tell me about it LOL uffin:
> 
> he said he'll try to get us done in 3 weeks. so we'll see...
> *


I e-mailed him to make me 2 pendants matching the plaque


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Sep 29 2005, 01:12 AM~3906417
> *I e-mailed him to make me 2 pendants matching the plaque
> *


like for a necklace?


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Sep 28 2005, 10:25 PM~3906846
> *like for a necklace?
> *


yup


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

did juan carlos like his rims?


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

he carlos jr whats up. do you still want to sell the 65. just curious so maybe i can get the money going.


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Sep 29 2005, 09:23 PM~3913642
> *did juan carlos like his rims?
> *


i think so havent talked to him yet


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Sep 30 2005, 12:39 AM~3914518
> *he carlos jr whats up. do you still want to sell the 65. just curious so maybe i can get the money going.
> *


still waiting for you homie


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Sep 30 2005, 12:58 PM~3917449
> *still waiting for you homie
> *



hey big daddy................
your not interested in the '49 anymore?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Sep 30 2005, 11:39 PM~3919733
> *hey big daddy................
> your not interested in the '49 anymore?
> *


i think he wants a little cash on top cuz it's a 4dr. :dunno: like $2000


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Oct 1 2005, 12:31 AM~3921568
> *i think he wants a little cash on top cuz it's a 4dr. :dunno: like $2000
> *



you're kidding,right :twak:


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

my62impala the banyeen tree in kadena is still kickin! globe and anchor sucks now! Its only for E5 and below only now... Not even close how it used to be. Did you get your brake set up?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

just prepped the back of the wagon for the setup...goes in next weekend.


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Oct 1 2005, 06:45 PM~3924671
> *just prepped the back of the wagon for the setup...goes in next weekend.
> *


sweet


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...7D7781649015437

here carlos


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

my62impala did you also get your moldings?


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

i pm'd u..........hit me back with your list for pomona


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by my62impala_@Oct 2 2005, 06:13 PM~3929487
> *i pm'd u..........hit me back with your list for pomona
> *


  I will e-mail you the list and a picture of what I want. Also that calender is out! Are you going to get one? He is getting alot of good comments on it.


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

i got the email.. sent 1 back.


I got my door moldings today the new window felt kit will be on shortly. i have to get the rivet gun from work to hook them up. I'm still going
to hold out until pomona for the SS side moldings. i have to find some way to fit them in the car for the ride home. i'll look for the you parts also.

booster should be here in a day or so. I'll let you know.

hit me back.


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

I have a rivet gun and rivets go pick it up and also get your shirt.


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

what shirt??


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

ey tiny,,, set up going in tuesday noon,,ready for friday night cruz,,,but cant afford hydros so having bags sorry homie,, will have a better ride tho


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Oct 4 2005, 01:03 AM~3937074
> *ey tiny,,, set up going in tuesday noon,,ready for friday night cruz,,,but cant afford hydros so having bags sorry homie,, will have a better ride tho
> *


i am going to shoot you in the face i sure hope u are joking.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Oct 4 2005, 03:38 AM~3937639
> *i am going to shoot you in the face i sure hope u are joking.
> *


he was joking uffin:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Oct 4 2005, 12:47 PM~3940233
> *he was joking uffin:
> *


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Oct 3 2005, 06:33 PM~3936117
> *I have a rivet gun and rivets go pick it up and also get your shirt.
> *


I got your emails thanks, i'll start on the brakes once i get back from San Fran.

I got the booster today, here is a pic.




















:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Looks better than mine. I see you have everything you need on it! I had to fab 2 parts on mine. Also check if your gear shift rod will get blocked by the booster. I bought it though. you should be alright. if it in the way you might have to change it. easy fix.


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

i'll be taking off the old master cylinder and double checking all the clearance with this new one. i don't want the proportion valve hanging too low. once i get
in the lines and bleed everything i'm taking to the brake shop for exact adjustments......


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Hey, I checked out the new LRM, that vert 40's caddy from viejitos is in it. Pic was takened from the SD LRM show! Thats one badd azz ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

I'm floating now... hit me on my work email.


:0


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Oct 6 2005, 02:36 AM~3951855
> *Hey, I checked out the new LRM, that vert 40's caddy from viejitos is in it.  Pic was takened from the SD LRM show!  Thats one badd azz ride.  :thumbsup:
> *


ey cruz sup homie ,,we came out on the new magazine in the SD show page 64

nuestro estilo and impala cc standing togheter


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

good to see you all doing well. cant wait to get back to the world of lowriding. take care brothers.. carlos jr me and my wife are starting the savings for the 65 brotha. your homie. Mario Techniques Car Club.


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

ey mario wus up homie doing good? 65 still here covered up so it wont get scracth taking care of it for you homie,,,,,,,,,geting my 63 tonight or friday morning with my set up wooohooooooooooo


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

i wont get mine back til probably next friday.


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

orale t iny


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

nuestro estilo cc night out on the streets of esco (got the munchies)


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

first day with hydros ,,,sitting on 3 (still goes higher


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

more pics from last night


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

:roflmao:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

sitting on 3


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

sup


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

tiny any news from plaquewerkz?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

nope...hoping to hear something soon...but we'll see.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

i ordered 16''s for the wagon but they sent me 12''s  oh well hopefully it will be ready friday just not a good lock up :tears:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Oct 12 2005, 11:20 AM~3987297
> *i ordered 16''s for the wagon but they sent me 12''s  oh well hopefully it will be ready friday just not a good lock up :tears:
> *


yup i order 14s and got 12s sux,,, ey this friday we got to go to the game is at 8 p.m at balboa we all going support the member


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

hmm oh shit i forgot i'll have to see what time im picking up my car...


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Oct 12 2005, 04:39 PM~3989238
> *hmm oh shit i forgot i'll have to see what time im picking up my car...
> *


u beter pick up early cuz keera is going, or pick up after game aroung 10 pm


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

we'll see and keera aint going..she works


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Oct 12 2005, 11:58 PM~3991847
> *we'll see and keera aint going..she works
> *


ohhhhhhhhhh she promised eva anyways let me know


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Oct 13 2005, 05:33 PM~3994401
> *ohhhhhhhhhh she promised eva anyways let me know
> *


:dunno: she knows she works friday nights? anyways yeah i'll call you up friday afternoon and see what's up.


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

hey homie just thought i would drop a line to say whats up. heres a pics of me in iraq


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

dammmmmmm u know how to use that shit ?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

hey mario good to hear from you looks like u doin okay.


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

Hey Cruzer,
Hit me at my home email address....


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

I got the calender already. My ride in Feb! There is going to be a show in Alameda Nov 20th.. its also a swap meet!


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

sapo call me when u get the wagon so we can go to the high school to hop it latez


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

Well i'm back from pomona, it sucked. Rained out...

So I couldn't buy my side mouldings, I'm just going to have to buy them
from the internet and take my chances on the brightness of the aluminum.

Hopefully everything will be in place by the 30th. I plan on hitting the 
S D show. 


 

Hit me Back!


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

sup mario


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

65 still waiting for you homie is all coverd and stored,,,,,


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

wagon is done for the most part, just a little clean up and fine tuning and im ready to go


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Oct 18 2005, 06:33 PM~4026455
> *wagon is done for the most part, just a little clean up and fine tuning and im ready to go
> *


sweetttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

WHERE'S TINY?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

what? u mean me or tiny the owner of 760 customs?


----------



## geed_up (Oct 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Oct 20 2005, 12:08 AM~4035897
> *what? u mean me or tiny the owner of 760 customs?
> *





Hey have you broken in the coils yet????


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by geed_up_@Oct 20 2005, 02:01 PM~4038104
> *Hey have you broken in the coils yet????
> *


not really, having the switches the way they were was just too akward since they pointed up a little and were so close to the dash. so last night i was able to move them around and now they are perfect. so i played with it a little last night and im about to go do so right now.


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Oct 20 2005, 12:11 PM~4039112
> *not really, having the switches the way they were was just too akward since they pointed up a little and were so close to the dash. so last night i was able to move them around and now they are perfect. so i played with it a little last night and im about to go do so right now.
> *





where are the hoping pics??? :uh:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by my62impala_@Oct 20 2005, 11:54 PM~4042451
> *where  are the hoping  pics??? :uh:
> *


:uh: i already broke it :uh: the lowers were reinforced on the sides but not capped off on the bottom so the spring is starting to poke through... :tears:

---hey when do u come back 62?


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

63 in shop geting the wishbone in


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Oct 20 2005, 11:13 PM~4043425
> *:uh: i already broke it :uh: the lowers were reinforced on the sides but not capped off on the bottom so the spring is starting to poke through... :tears:
> 
> ---hey when do u come back 62?
> *



man i've been back since Sept 14th..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

Went back to TJ today to drop off the driver and passenger window trim for rechrome. And the interior trim that holds the mirror for polishing. I'll have them
back by Friday. 

While I was there i snapped these pics. :biggrin: 

*HEY CRUZER LOOK FAMILIAR!!?*












And this upcoming event!









:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I should of went and got a pic inside adelitas!!


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

got my slingshot***horshoe*****wishbone****whatever they call it ,installed lastnigh is lock good now pics later


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

post the booty shot!!


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

pics tonight


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

locked from back


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

before and after


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

wishbone


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

prohoppers


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

slamed all the way down


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

got to have homer homies


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

enough pics for now


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

here's a few pics, still have a little work to do.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

oh and it gets up good


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

post pics lifted


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

i just saw a flyer for the car show on Nov 12th. i think it was Latin Stylin C.C. that was puttin it on......anyone know about this show?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Oct 24 2005, 05:30 PM~4061869
> *post pics lifted
> *


stands on 3 nicely, went to payless parked on 3, came out with nearly 10 people starring take pics on camera phones and shit. 

i'll get some later, 2morrow maybe

oh and nah havent heard of the show my62impala. where it is?


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

it's going to be in O'side down by mission somewhere.
I'll try to get a copy of it, and see if i can post it.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Oct 19 2005, 12:48 PM~4031736
> *WHERE'S TINY?
> *


wassup foo??? hit me up @ the shop 760-745-7897


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

wassup senior????wassup tiny 2????


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

what up fool u need to start taking credit cards. LOL


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Oct 23 2005, 04:51 PM~4056897
> *wishbone
> *


That looks good.. what's your next thing your going to work on?


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Oct 24 2005, 10:22 PM~4065245
> *wassup senior????wassup tiny 2????
> *


ey tiny #1 que pasa hey i need to rewire the switches f.b.corners :biggrin: how about those 14s on the back :cheesy:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Oct 25 2005, 03:45 AM~4066038
> *That looks good..  what's your next thing your going to work on?
> *


paint ,,,interior,


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

SAPO ANOTHER BABY PICTURE OF YOU


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by my62impala_@Oct 24 2005, 07:26 PM~4064063
> *i just saw a flyer for the car show on Nov 12th. i think it was Latin Stylin C.C. that was puttin it on......anyone know about this show?
> *


See post below...


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

i called to get addy..left message


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

i found this...............

http://www.latinstyle.org


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

cool thanks


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Oct 25 2005, 07:29 PM~4070964
> *cool thanks
> *



you guys coming down sunday to the indoor show?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

u know im still not sure...


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Oct 25 2005, 07:31 PM~4070976
> *u know im still not sure...
> *



anyone from your club or north county?


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Oct 25 2005, 07:28 PM~4070954
> *i found this...............
> 
> http://www.latinstyle.org
> *



that the same one!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

cant make to the indoorshow


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Oct 25 2005, 11:32 PM~4070984
> *anyone from your club or north county?
> 
> *


theyve mentioned it but who knows :dunno:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

sapo plaquez come by the second week of nov,, they don do gold no more













































just kidding dont cry. :biggrin:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

i wouldnt cry but gold is better


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Oct 24 2005, 05:30 PM~4061869
> *post pics lifted
> *


back lifted :dunno: and standing 3 :cheesy:


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

my62impala I got the rear bumper tips! Next item is the grill guard! Take some pics of the SD indoor show!


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Oct 26 2005, 09:59 PM~4079862
> *my62impala  I got the rear bumper tips!  Next item is the grill guard!  Take some pics of the SD indoor show!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


I go p/u my drvr and psnger door glass trim from the chrome shop fri.

Also theo came by and hooked the new wiring harness, so I have brake lights
and turnsignals again.

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

looks good sapo


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by my62impala_@Oct 27 2005, 06:34 AM~4081062
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> I go p/u my drvr and psnger door glass trim from the chrome shop fri.
> 
> ...



Thats good! I bet he didn't take long hooking it up! I will be the tips in 1 week. The grill guard is going to be harder to get and little more.


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

just wanted show my O-SIDE rydahs some love and prop keep up the hard work.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

thanks brother


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Oct 27 2005, 02:17 PM~4083729
> *Thats good!  I bet he didn't take long hooking it up!  I will be the tips in 1 week.  The grill guard is going to be harder to get and little more.
> *



I'll post some pics of "my shit on the street". Soon.......


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

mr62impala I sent you a e-mail.. Its a link to a frame. :thumbsup:


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

I saw that frame......it's for a 60 and lower.
It won't work on my ride.

I won't be taking my ride to the show either.
Alonzo didn't have my window trim ready.

Hey i never got an email, when i could p/u ur ride to hook up the 
batteries.

Hit me Back!


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

sapo remenber to see the picture dude


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

Bump!

:biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

what's up raza....................
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...2&#entry4097492


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Oct 29 2005, 10:37 PM~4097502
> *what's up raza....................
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...2&#entry4097492
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

carlos did u try to get mark again about adding my plaque?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

i am looking for a good roomate to rent an apartment in esco with in the next month or 2 if anyone knows anyone....

uffin:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

i want to trade 14''s for some 13''s so if anyone knows anyone who wants to go from 13''s to 14''s lmk. thanks


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Check out my homies ride! For those that helped out with this ride :thumbsup: took awhile to come out but its out. mr62impala we have to see if the 3 of us can roll out together once I get back. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Oct 31 2005, 10:34 PM~4111366
> *carlos did u try to get mark again about adding my plaque?
> *


yes everything is cool


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Nov 1 2005, 01:52 AM~4111970
> *i am looking for a good roomate to rent an apartment in esco with in the next month or 2 if anyone knows anyone....
> 
> uffin:
> *


ME lol


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

rewired i switch but now cant do a 3wheel standing have to get out and push the car down


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

did a small 3wheel but when i came down almost killed myself lost control of the car


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Nov 2 2005, 02:45 AM~4118628
> *did a small 3wheel but when i came down almost killed myself lost control of the car
> *


:roflmao: nice


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Oct 29 2005, 10:37 PM~4097502
> *what's up raza....................
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...2&#entry4097492
> *



more pics added :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Nov 1 2005, 10:46 PM~4118636
> *:roflmao: nice
> *


nice? sad guey


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

cool pic chevyjohn u going to the oceanside show on the 12th


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Nov 1 2005, 07:59 AM~4112677
> *Check out my homies ride!  For those that helped out with this ride  :thumbsup: took awhile to come out but its out.  mr62impala we have to see if the 3 of us can roll out together once I get back.  :biggrin:
> *



Hey can you send me Jose's work email address, my outlook was erased.

Hit me back on my work email.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Nov 1 2005, 11:13 PM~4118848
> *cool pic chevyjohn u going to the oceanside show on the 12th
> *



not sure yet depends what time my sons
game is. saturday shows are kind of hard
for me.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Nov 1 2005, 10:52 PM~4118680
> *more pics added :biggrin:
> *



ttt


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

ey tinydogg i need my other corner :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

check it this weekend............


Come out on Sunday November 6, 2005 and help some well deserved kids get some money to keep their football team well equipped. These boys are staying out of trouble and doing good at school. Don't you think they deserve our help? 

If there's anyone interested in helping the kids out there with something positive please read on...The Lowrider Community of San Diego would like to extend an invitation to a local fundraiser car show for Chula Vista High School Football Team...Sunday, November 6,2005...10:00-4:00...parking lot located at 4th Ave. and K Street...Best of show trophies will be awarded...$10.00 to show, $5.00 for spectators...under 10 years free...All proceeds will go to help the boys raise money to get equipment for their team.
The boys will be doing a little BBQ, and all proceeds will go to the famous CVHS football team. Rain date will be November 13, 2005...So come on Down...Hope to see you all there representing...Move in 7:00 AM.....anyone interested please contact Mayra Nunez @ 619-778-1227...Thank You in advance for your help....


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Nov 3 2005, 08:56 PM~4133119
> *check it this weekend............
> Come out on Sunday November 6, 2005 and help some well deserved kids get some money to keep their football team well equipped. These boys are staying out of trouble and doing good at school. Don't you think they deserve our help?
> 
> ...



Thanks



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 83lowlow (Sep 20, 2005)

:twak: :guns: :worship:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

sup peps


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

This thread is dying out!

:0 :nono:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

carlos ask mark if we can still sneak in one more chrome plaque. i think i do want one for the merc after all. lmk homie, i can get the cash 2 u 2morrow...


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr62impala_@Nov 7 2005, 05:23 PM~4158493
> *This thread is dying out!
> 
> :0  :nono:
> *


I think it is also... I know there is more lowriders in oceanside area.


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

I'm going to try to have the thread title changed to generate more people to check it out...

" North County Lowriders" ??? That's my suggestion

Any others???


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr62impala_@Jul 28 2005, 07:50 PM~3500757
> *Cmon Homie,
> that's what everyone thinks or wants.
> 
> ...





:biggrin: :uh:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr62impala_@Nov 8 2005, 01:25 PM~4162103
> *I'm going to try to have the thread title changed to generate more people to check it out...
> 
> " North County Lowriders" ???  That's my suggestion
> ...


lets just let this one go and start a new one, north county lowriders. no need to hold onto the 18 pages..


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

yup lets keep this start the new one north county lowriders :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

our banner on its way ready for the parade so yes we got sponserd


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Nov 8 2005, 11:41 AM~4163136
> *lets just let this one go and start a new one, north county lowriders. no need to hold onto the 18 pages..
> *



ok just let the homie Mario know the change..........


It's not to push anyone out, it's just to hopefully more "homies" into the north county "lowrider movement" to hopefully get more rides and people together
for the upcoming shows and next years cruises.....
Even though some of us haven't met (basically me with everyone else) we could try to see how a new thread could bring more lowriders.

Eitherway, I could start one or someone can.


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr62impala_@Nov 8 2005, 05:36 PM~4166309
> *ok just let the homie Mario know the change..........
> It's not to push anyone out, it's just to hopefully more "homies" into the north county "lowrider movement" to hopefully get more rides and people together
> for the upcoming shows and next years cruises.....
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

Mr62impala go ahead and start it were right behind you homie


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

okay here is the new one, use the new one and let this one slide away 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=217093

ill let mario know


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

OK NO MAS IN HERE LATEZ


----------



## 83lowlow (Sep 20, 2005)

what up june !! im back on line


----------



## showpop (Mar 13, 2007)

...


----------

